# *Brixton flatshare thread



## haushoch (Aug 13, 2004)

...


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 13, 2004)

I thought there was a Brixton flatshare thread but it seems to have disappeared so I've modified this one...

For general *London* flatshares go here:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=48593

Please post back again when the room has gone.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 28, 2004)

Have to move at the end of September.
Anyone got anything on BRIXTON HILL?


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 6, 2004)

*room available*

Sorry, not the Hill but off Acre Lane,  double room for single person available in our house.  comfortable, friendly, all mod cons, etc, etc, etc


pics and more info on our   website at http://www.selandre.co.uk/house/

available whenever to the right person whoever that is.


----------



## edgarlesty (Sep 7, 2004)

*Rooms available (short term lets)...*

...not in my flat (for once!)

Two good mates of mine are away from beginning of October...

Their rooms are available for short term lets:

One is for October only, the other till January...(or possibly open-ended in Giles becomes a Sadhu in India, grows twenty feet of hair and becomes permanent resident in an ashram)

They're £360 p.c.m plus bills (bargain) and they're good double rooms in a lovely house with lovely people, on Fyfield Road (smoking household)

For the one month lease call Sabina on: 07919164371 or ribena69@hotmail.com 

For the three month lease call Giles on: 07747675480 or scottfree2000@hotmail.com

ta muchly

ed


----------



## dum dum (Sep 16, 2004)

Friend of mine is looking for a room in a shared flat/house 350-400 pcm.S.London.Any help would be great.


----------



## Fireflyellie (Oct 17, 2004)

*2br Flat available Nov 9th on Brixton Hill*

Hi, if anyone's looking for a whole 2br flat (not a flatshare), mine is up for grabs. For photos and a big descrption, have a look at http://london.craigslist.org/apa/45767282.html


----------



## likewise (Nov 16, 2004)

*Room going in Tulse Hill*

There's a double room available in my place around end of November. (Last flatmate was a joy but has gone and bought a flat in East Dulwich). It's a nice and relaxed first floor flat with two bedrooms and a huge living room (high ceilings, big windows), right by Tulse Hill rail station and the Railway Tavern, with easy access to Brixton and beyond. 

How nice is this flat? I'ts super nice. It's got wooden floors and a silver washing machine. It's got a guest bed cum (?) mattress in the living room, a couple of sofas, and cushions and rugs. And broadband. Anna TV. And bookshelves with quite a few eclectic books on there - including the i ching, stuff about decent nutrition, martial arts how-tos and a fair few comics and bits of sci-fi floating around.

Smokers/non smokers, male/female, single/couples, meat-eaters/veggies welcome. I smoke and eat meat, but have lived with vegans before and don't find it a problem cooking and keeping a fridge to suit. 

Rent is £400 a month excluding bills, with £400 deposit. You would probably need a job to feel comfortable paying this kind of rent.

I'm currently working as a web designer in the Ministry of Magazines, and go out, but dinnae do all-nighters every week anymore...

PM if you would like to find out more.

Mags Likewise


----------



## Kameron (Dec 1, 2004)

Flat wanted potentially for a couple of friends on mine. Couple would prefer unfurnished in Brixton sharing with probably another couple of a house. She is cute, I've never met him and they would like to pay less than £520 a month.

PM's will be passed on.


----------



## Tricky Mickey (Dec 17, 2004)

flat gone to mate


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 3, 2005)

I appear to be looking for somewhere myself.

Quiet, librarian, likes cats, non-smoker....


----------



## playghirl (Jan 9, 2005)

*lovely large 1 bed flat available tulse hill*

My tenant has done a moonlight flit so if you are looking for a large sunny 1 bed flat . Let my dishwasher do the washing up  and move to mine. 1 min to train platform to city, London Bridge and buses to Brixton.  Garden access Available now. 
165pw 02087610067 evenings/ weekends


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jan 9, 2005)

That sounds nice, but only if _165pw_ is a typo.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 12, 2005)

My mate (male, late 20s, v chilled out) is looking for a room anywhere in the brixton area. He's currently living in Tulse Hill but needs to move out. Please PM me or call me on 07941 019 319 if you know of anything.

Cheers.


----------



## Ducky (Jan 18, 2005)

*Flat share*

***A large double room is available to rent in a beautiful 3 bedroom (2 storey) Victorian conversion flat in Brixton. The flat has its own garden and conservatory and a huge living room and dining room. The flat is really spacious and light with sole access to the garden. We are looking for a friendly, considerate and clean and tidy flatmate who is looking for a home and not just a place to sleep. Ideally we are looking for a flatmate who will enjoy hanging out at home and sometimes socialising together, but without our living in each others pockets. It is £398 per month excluding Council Tax and Utilities.  It is available from 7th March 2005 *** 
Contact me for more details


----------



## jochem (Feb 6, 2005)

*2 dbl rms *beautiful* converted vict house*

Two furnished double rooms in lovely converted Victorian houseshare with wooden floors, garden and a *huge* open-plan living room and kitchen. LOTS of space, plants and light. We are situated in a quiet street, only minutes away from the buzzing heart of Brixton, Brockwell Park and the market. The street itself is very peaceful and green and the neighbours are all very nice. 

photos at http://www.icdphotos.com/album/1213752

An important thing: the young couple (us: 27 and 30) who live in the house are expecting a little girl in April. We have a large room to ourselves. We think this house and the two rooms that are free could suit a single parent and a child. Or any combination/permutation. The landlord is a nice guy, no hassle.

Basically....we really love this place and are trying to be open-minded and imaginative about whatever will allow us to stay.

We're social and relaxed. TEFL teacher and translator / subtitler. We would like to share the house with people who enjoy being around and talking, cooking, eating, playing canasta or whatever...............

Please don't call us if you love watching loads of TV every night. Preferably no smoking. 

446pcm exclusive. Not the cheapest in Brixton but WORTH IT. Please come and have a look because you're not just paying for the room but for the big living space in the house.

tom 07881568924
golo303@hotmail.com
eva 07901531612


----------



## corporate whore (Feb 9, 2005)

...


----------



## ribena (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi,
If the room is still available, would you consider renting to a very very very nice couple? 
Sabina


----------



## geeta (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi looking for someone female to share 2 bed flat in Tulse Hill.£375 pcm exc bills, All mod cons.
Really nice garden flat nr station and buses.Available from March 1st
ring me Sangeeta <snip>.

PM her instead,
Mrs M


----------



## Kameron (Feb 15, 2005)

Room in a friendly shared house in Brixton (SW2) near the Hob Goblin. Large first floor room over looks Brockwell Park. Shared kitchen, bathroom, sitting room etc etc, five bedrooms four of us and the Landlord has the top room but is rarely in the UK so it is really just the four of us. Not generally a student house and quiet by and large.

Price is £460 all in so there are no bills for electricity, gas, council tax, TV Licence, or phone (as long as no-one abuses it I guess). Broadband internet is £45 quid a quarter if you want it.

Drop us a PM if your interested.


----------



## ribena (Feb 17, 2005)

Kameron said:
			
		

> Room in a friendly shared house in Brixton (SW2) near the Hob Goblin. Large first floor room over looks Brockwell Park. Shared kitchen, bathroom, sitting room etc etc, five bedrooms four of us and the Landlord has the top room but is rarely in the UK so it is really just the four of us. Not generally a student house and quiet by and large.
> 
> Price is £460 all in so there are no bills for electricity, gas, council tax, TV Licence, or phone (as long as no-one abuses it I guess). Broadband internet is £45 quid a quarter if you want it.
> 
> Drop us a PM if your interested.



Interested in your room to rent, but would you be willing to rent to a couple? Both of us are very easy going, relaxed people, looking to live with each other, but also with others. Maybe just meet us to see?


----------



## zcat (Mar 1, 2005)

our usual flatmate is home later this month so as we 
got a mate staying at mo hes gotta find somwhere and likes brixton area he is 30 ish computer techy canadian and is ok to share with 
any suggestions pm me 
ta


----------



## indigo4 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Room going for Rent Brixton - £90pw*

Room available 30th March 05

Offered: Double room going at amazing price of £90pw no bills, all mod cons including broadband, garden, friendly housemates (5 others), cleaner, 2 bathrooms, tumble dryer, washing machine, dishwasher.

Location: Nr Bar Lorca in Brixton, 10mins from Brixton tube and seconds away from library and lovely park.

No problem with landlords/agency.

Please phone Paul - 07810 871263 (after 7pm)


----------



## swimmedia (Mar 10, 2005)

*Room to rent needed from April 4th*

Hello.

I'm already living in Brixton but my landlord has sold the house so I need somewhere new...

I'm 36, very easy going, solvent graphic designer type. Considerate, self sufficient and clean, though I am a (roll up) smoker!

Ideally I'm looking for a share in a 2 bed flat, or in a sane clean house share with 2-3 others in Brixton.

References available - you can contact me at swimmedia@hotmail.com or phone: 07812 542 961.

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## salaam_max (Mar 17, 2005)

*Room To Let: Brixton*

no longer available


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 17, 2005)

Moving to Brixton at the start of May!

We're looking for a 1 bed garden flat (lost of plants you see).


----------



## bellies (Apr 6, 2005)

Double room in Streatham Common available (not quite brixton i know)

Sharing Large modern 2 bed flat with one other (me, 32 yr old IT worker in the city)

350 per month all inc.

PM me for more details

Cheers 

Ian


----------



## ebird (Apr 7, 2005)

*Room to let in Loughbrough Junction*

Hiya!

There's going to be a large double room to let in the house share where I live at around the end of the month.  

It's less than 5 mins walk to Loughbrough Junction station (on the Herne Hill side of Coldharbour Lane) and about 10 mins walk into Brixton and its assorted attractions.  It'd be sharing with me and my male housemate. It's a four bedroom house, but with 3 people living there. Cos it's nicer like that.

There a big double lounge and kitchen and seperate dining room and a garden, so it a really good size house.  As for me, and the other housemate, well, we're both pretty easy going...we keep the place clean and that, but manage to do it without petty notes and rotas.  

Also, it worth noting that if you are offended by the activities of some of the drugs forum types, then you might not be happy living in our beyooti-ful home.  We don't exactly cain it 24/7 but sometimes it can get a little messy...we're not talking crack pipes and needles, but if you are offended by lines of assorted stuff, and people who like assorted lines of assorted stuff, you prolly wouldn't like our place very much....smokers etc are also fine.

So...the price...it's about £450 for the room (which is quite alot, but it REALLY is a nice place, everyone who sees it says so) with all bills included...and the room would be available from roughly the start of May...

Anyone interested? PM me if you are....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 11, 2005)

f*cking huge but noisy room available at my place £375 all inc, Brixton Hill.


----------



## hypermadge (Apr 12, 2005)

*Room in Brixton*

Okay, the flat isn't Brixton - it's Tulse Hill. But no-one's heard of Tulse Hill unless they're South London born and bred or 75urbanites... and it's only a walk from Brockwell Park too.

This split-level flat is lovely and big with all mod cons and a great kitchen as well as nice things like open fireplaces. Your room has some furniture stuff and broadband. People tend to feel pretty comfortable here. You'd be sharing with one girl (32). The living room is huge and has the things a living room needs including lots of ashtrays. There are a couple of bookshelves and they tend to have a fair bit of sci-fi and comics on there. The train station's a roll out of bed away and takes you pretty much anywhere the millions of buses don't. And the local's great. 

I'm a web designer by trade though not necessarily by interest and dig martial arts and music. Like going out but only do all-nighters about once a month nowadays, if that helps in the way of info.

Ideally £420 a month plus bills. But if you have the money the flat's worth it. If this sounds like your cup of tea, PM me.


----------



## proeuro (Apr 15, 2005)

*URGENT:: Housemate needed*

My flatmate is moving out on the 1st of May and Time Out and Loot have proved fruitless...

Anybody looking to share a flat with a professional, n/s, 25/m?

*Brixton/Tulse Hill (SW2), * £445 pcm (inc, insurance, tv licence, broadband, landline), double room with wardrobe, desk, double bed - obviously - and own bathroom. Nice big living/dining area, right on Brockwell Park and 5 minutes walk to Herne Hill station and 10 minutes walk to Brixton tube and mainline station. Needs to be taken before 1st May. Mobile is 07740493394 Email is mark@vplondon.co.uk


----------



## Pie 1 (Apr 15, 2005)

proeuro said:
			
		

> My flatmate is moving out on the 1st of May and Time Out and Loot have proved fruitless...



The Guardian Guide on Saturday lists houseshares and I beleive it's free to list....

.....trouble is you could end up with a rabid Guardian reader.


----------



## proeuro (Apr 15, 2005)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> The Guardian Guide on Saturday lists houseshares and I beleive it's free to list....
> 
> .....trouble is you could end up with a rabid Guardian reader.



Can't go wrong with Guardian readers! I am a Liberal myself and have never had a problem with vegemateriums or whatever they call themselves these days...


----------



## haushoch (Apr 16, 2005)

Short Let - 3 months, from May till end of July

Double bedroom available in large Victorian terraced house with garden and cat.  10 minute walk to Brixton tube, near Brockwell Park.  Smoking household.  

£450/month, including bills, +£6/month for wireless broadband connection.

There's three others in the houseshare.  The room's facing the garden, has timber floorboards, is furnished (double bed, wardrobe, chest of drawers).  

PM me if interested.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 17, 2005)

Fed up with my place.. so 2 rooms available on Brixton Hill. £375 all inc, huge rooms, wicked location, but above a bar, so noisy, and the kitchen and bathrooms are pretty scary.. but I enjoyed living here for 9 months!

Which also means I'm looking for a place.. looking at a few tonight, but if anyone has a decent room available up to about £475 all inclusive I'd be interested.. PM me!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 26, 2005)

Just arrived back from travelling for six months so am looking for some suitible lodgings for six weeks whilst i get my shit together.

A smallish room in Brixton/Herne Hill/Clapham or Camberwell would suit fine but anywhere considered. Wireless broadband would be usefull and would split the bill but not essential.

Looking to pay 65quid a week and am happy to pay the full six weeks rent up front.

Anyone looking at making a bit of extra cash short term and wants to rent out their room PM me please.


----------



## denialworks4me (May 12, 2005)

*Large Bright room in large modern victorian house with garden (£85 pw)*

Posted on here on behalf of a freind 

tchaitow-email@yahoo.com.au Trevor 07884240211


Date available: 01/06  
The Room
The room is very large, has a double bed, wardrobe, drawers and shelves.

The House
Our house has 7 bedrooms over 3 levels. There are separate lounge / dining / kitchen areas which is great having the extra living space. All mod cons including large tv, dvd, w/m etc. There are 3 bathroomsone on each floor) all with toilets, one with shower and bath, one with shower.

The house was refurbished during January so has all new furnishings, paint and floorboards as of then.

We are at the end of the terrace and therefore only have neighbours on one side. We have a backyard which is great for barbies and the house also backs onto Brockwell Park which is going to be fabulous over summer!

The house is a 10 minute walk from either Herne Hill overland or Brixton tube which goes straight into the city in 12 minutes.
We are on a major bus route with 5 buses (2, 3, 37, 196, 432) and 2 night buss (N2, N3) going to Clapham High Street /Junction, Victoria, the West End and the City. 

The People
There are currently 8 people in the house, with one leaving. We would prefer to have a single person move in the keep the number at 8 people.
There is a mix of nationalities: 4 Aussies, 1 English, 1 Scottish and 1 French.

Small Print
The rent is paid per calendar month at the amount £368.33. The room is available from June 1st, however as we pay rent in advance this is due on May 23rd to pay for the month of June.
The bond is 6 weeks and would be due before moving into the house (£510).

If you are interested please send an email or call the numbers below to organise a convenient time to see the room.

Trevor 07884240211


----------



## killyerpets (May 23, 2005)

*anyone knows anything about 'alternative' living spaces?*

as in um warehouse-y kind of spaces, as i desperately need to be able to work/have my studio where im living?
any thoughts on this?
thanks
x


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 5, 2005)

Room available central Brixton for 3 months from end of June.  Sharing with a couple, 2 minutes from tube, wireless broadband, Freeview TV, large attic room available.  £100/week.  PM for details.


----------



## maes (Jul 2, 2005)

Looking for a decent sized room in Brixton for me & my cat, for the start of Sept. Could pay around the 400pm mark but I`m flexible for the right place. Cat is housetrained and very sweet.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 4, 2005)

*Short Let In Central Brixton - August*

*DOUBLE ROOM TO LET IN CENTRAL BRIXTON FOR THE MONTH OF AUGUST*

My friend has a double room available to rent in central Brixton for the month of August. The room is fairly spacious and is warm, sunny and south-facing. It's in a shared house and you'd have use of two bathrooms, garden, and kitchen/dining area. The other housemates (two young lads and an older lady) are friendly and pretty much keep themselves to themselves. 

The house is on a safe and quiet little street in central Brixton - a few minutes walk to the tube station, Ritzy Cinema, local shops and market etc, and the Effra pub is literally 45 seconds away. 

Rent would be about £400 (all in) for the whole month - but the exact start/end dates are negotiable, so rent could be adjusted accordingly. 

Would suit a traveller/student, or just someone looking to plonk themselves in Brixton for the summer   

_If you're interested - Please PM me or phone me on *07941 019 319 * (you may have to leave a message!)_

Kev / Brixton Hatter


----------



## brix (Jul 4, 2005)

*Brixton Hill flatshare*

Double room, fully furnished, available in a new development on Brixton Hill.  The flat is brand new and is finished to a high standard.  It is light and airy with a huge (26 foot) lounge. I am a quiet, considerate flatmate who teaches in an inner-London secondary school for a living so needs peace and quiet at home.  The flat would definitely not suit anyone who likes to party!  There's a cat at the moment as I am cat sitting for my Mum.  He's called Jack and he's a sweetheart.  It’s my flat and I like to keep it looking nice so I am looking for someone who would be prepared to do their share of the cleaning and respect my belongings.  There isn’t a garden or a balcony but the building has a very large roof terrace, which everyone can use (with stunning views of London).  

There is a secure parking space (behind electronic gates) available with this room; a real bonus if you have a car!

£480 p.m. inc bills e-mail courtenayhouse@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## killyerpets (Jul 12, 2005)

*one bedroom unfurnished garden flat urgently urgently urgently needed*

(to move in 23rd/24th july)!!!!!!!!!

must have direct access to a garden as ive got plants + cats

let me know asap

thanks
xxx


----------



## hile (Jul 14, 2005)

*flat wanted Loughborough Junction area*

Two girls and a cat would like to rent one bedroom flat near Loughborough Junction or Camberwell (SE5), beginning of Sept. Rent about 700/month.


----------



## tbaldwin (Jul 15, 2005)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Room available central Brixton for 3 months from end of June.  Sharing with a couple, 2 minutes from tube, wireless broadband, Freeview TV, large attic room available.  £100/week.  PM for details.


Is the room still available? If not perhaps there would be a way of sharing your room 3 ways.


----------



## gabi (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi, does anyone here know of a good double room going somewhere in central brixton?  It's for a couple - we've spent 2 months in exile (clapham north), but need to get back to it.

p.s. never, ever move to clapham north.

p.p.s we have a double room up for rent in clapham north if anyone's interested...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 20, 2005)

*DOUBLE ROOM TO LET IN CENTRAL BRIXTON FOR THE MONTH OF AUGUST*
This is still available if anyone is interested - details above.


----------



## madshadow (Aug 8, 2005)

*Cheap Office In Brixton*

I know its not a flatshare, but if anyone is interested - there are 2 available at bargain price. Contact 07787 915 839 for more info.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 21, 2005)

Bedroom in Herne Hill area wanted..

My flatmate Nan has a new Chinese colleague who is looking for a flat/house share in Herne Hill.  Nan has been living with us for about a year now and is a great housemate.  I haven't met his colleague, but she sounds very nice.. and very hard-working!

The thing is that I don't think a flat/house where people are taking any kind of drugs would go down well... Nan (and I'm guessing his colleague) is kind of conservative... his only vice is smoking very smelly strong Chinese cigarettes!  He does have some difficulties with Brixton and identifies more easily with Herne Hill.

His colleague is an actuary and works near City Thameslink.  Our experience with Nan has been that he's very reliable with his rent, he is often at work and/or away... and when he is at home, we've had a really nice, interesting relationship and learned loads about his cultural background and vice versa... we shared his first Christmas and hung a stocking for him, and he reciprocated by cooking a Chinese new year feast.  He's not a party animal by any means but he kind of feels more like a family member than just a lodger - our views are massively different on most things but we have a shared respect for each other.  I can't guarantee that his colleague would be the same, but probably quite similar.

Anyway, not the usual request for a room on U75 perhaps, but I promised him I would ask around.  Please pm me if you know of anything suitable.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 5, 2005)

...


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 15, 2005)

*2 Large Rooms Avalable In Central Brixton (October)*

Due to moving away, we have two rooms avalable in our flat in central Brixton from the beginning of October.

One is 12ft x 15.5 ft and the other is 15ft x 16 ft and would be sutable for a couple as well.

The flat is nice and light with wooden floors It has a lounge/diner, a small but perfectly functional kitchen, a bathroom (inc. a walk in shower) and a separate loo. There is also a roof terrace with plenty of room for a table & chairs. The flat also has double glazing throughout so it's suprisingly quiet despite the location.

The Tube is approximatly 20 - 40 seconds walk depending on the traffic lights on the corner of Atlantic Rd  

There is another bedroom that I will be keeping as I will be in London for work fairly reguarly, but by the end of Oct. I won't really be around that much.

PM me for more details.

Oh, and there will also be Freddie, a friendly and slightly bonkers cat untill the beginning of Nov.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking to move on November 8th.. I want:

Double room, bigger the better
Broadband
Lounge
Not a modern house
In Brixton / Herne Hill / Clapham / Stockwell / Oval / Camberwell
Up to £400 non-inclusive / £450 inclusive


----------



## Pie 1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Due to moving away, we have two rooms avalable in our flat in central Brixton from the beginning of October.
> 
> One is 12ft x 15.5 ft and the other is 15ft x 16 ft and would be sutable for a couple as well.



The smaller of the two rooms has been taken.


----------



## madshadow (Sep 28, 2005)

*Room available Brixton/Tulse Hill*

Edited to say it has been taken.....

Room in spacious 2 bedroom flat, split level, near Brockwell Park, 300 sq ft living room, garden, central heating, double glazing, broadband, etc... Please email me for further info....


----------



## felixe (Oct 1, 2005)

*1 BR Brixton*

I am moving back to London from West Africa and am looking for a good one bedroom flat in Brixton, somewhere central with all the usual.  Will be back in mid October.  Anyone know of one or know where I should look?  Been working round the world for the last 10 years and have no idea where to start.


----------



## CraddingtonBear (Oct 4, 2005)

*Double Room - Streatham Hill Garden Flat (available immediately)*

Furnished double room available in a lovely, large garden flat in Streatham Hill (Brixton Hill side). The room is a medium-sized double with wardrobe, shelves and generous cupboard space (plus double bed). The flat benefits from a large living room, kitchen and bathroom with bath / shower, and a large garden to the rear.

I am a tidy, easy going 27 year old professional male. I am a DJ, but I am considerate about noise levels! I'm looking for a chilled out person who won't be a stranger in the flat, but has their own life as well. Male or female welcome.

The area has excellent bus connections, Streatham Hill BR station (Zone 3) is a 10 min walk (Victoria / London Bridge), and Brixton tube (Victoria Line, Zone 2) is a 10 min bus ride down the hill. Rent is £375 pcm excluding bills. At an estimate, you'd be looking at around £440 a month including council tax and utilities.

The room is available immediately, but I am prepared to wait until late October for the new person to move in.

PM if interested. Thanks.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2005)

EDIT : Found somewhere now


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 6, 2005)

Very big room still avalable.


----------



## Pie 1 (Oct 19, 2005)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Very big room still avalable.



Bump.
(Due to being buggered around.  )


----------



## CraddingtonBear (Oct 19, 2005)

Bump x2. Mine's still free as well.


----------



## richtea (Oct 20, 2005)

*1 room in Brixton from Feb 2006*

Room gone.


----------



## maes (Oct 20, 2005)

Looking for a 2 bed flat in Brixton area, cat friendly, less than £1000pcm. Anyone know of anything going, please let me know. 

(except not Chris's or Tony's from HoB cause I know about them   )

x


----------



## TeeJay (Oct 27, 2005)

felixe said:
			
		

> I am moving back to London from West Africa and am looking for a good one bedroom flat in Brixton, somewhere central with all the usual.  Will be back in mid October.  Anyone know of one or know where I should look?  Been working round the world for the last 10 years and have no idea where to start.


Have a look here: www.gumtree.com
or here: www.loot.com


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2005)

richtea said:
			
		

> No smoking in the flat, and no drugs please. Or pets, unless they're in a tank.


That's 99% of your potential tenants f*cked then!


----------



## richtea (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah well, their loss innit.


----------



## pootle (Oct 31, 2005)

richtea said:
			
		

> Flat is in a quiet court near Lambeth Town Hall*snip*



How many bedrooms in total?


----------



## richtea (Oct 31, 2005)

2 rooms in total. i should really take the ad down for the mo' actually, my housemate doesn't know when exactly in feb she's going yet...


----------



## s.rosado (Nov 19, 2005)

*FlatTo Let*

CENTRAL BRIXTON FLAT TO LET

2 Double bed flat to let
Fully Fernished
Gas Central Heating
Large Lounge/dinning/kitchen
Amazing Roof Garden (As featured in THE EVENING STANDARD SUNDAY TIMES MAG & NEWS OF THE WORLD
£250 PER WEEK
CONTACT CHRIS 02077330894 or P.M.to s.rosardo


----------



## richtea (Nov 30, 2005)

richtea said:
			
		

> Flat is in a quiet court near Lambeth Town Hall, 5 mins walk into central Brixton, a very short stones throw from Tesco's, great bus routes, close to tube, etc.
> 
> It's a double room in that you can fit a double bed in it, but not much else - is small... has built in wardrobe and shelves.
> 
> ...


My housemate is now moving out on 5 Feb 2006, so the room is available from then.


----------



## tastebud (Dec 1, 2005)

**Double Room Required**

edit. found a place.


----------



## Disco Squirrel (Dec 2, 2005)

*Room to rent in Upper Norwood*

Furnished double room available in a lovely, large garden flat in Upper Norwood. The room is a medium-sized double with wardrobe, shelves and double bed. The flat benefits from a living room, kitchen, bathroom/ separate toilet, and a large garden to the rear.

I am a tidy, easy going 27 year old professional female. I'm looking for a chilled out person who won't be a stranger in the flat, but has their own life as well. Male or female welcome.  

I also have a cat.

Rent is £375 pcm excluding bills plus one month deposit.

The room is available from Jan.

PM if interested. Thanks.


----------



## richtea (Dec 2, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I need a double room in central Brixton. From Feb 2006*. I don't need loads of space: I require a double bed, a wardrobe and have a small desk, a large television, and a bookshelf that would need to fit in. Ideally I'd like to be able to swing a cat too. (I wont be doing this I hasten to add but in theory I'd like to know that I could should I ever desire to).
> 
> ...


i've a room available from 5 feb, PM me if interested.


----------



## tastebud (Dec 2, 2005)

edit


----------



## pootle (Dec 2, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> i have done so.



Don't forget smoking and drugs are not allowed in the flat mentioned though...


----------



## tastebud (Dec 2, 2005)

edit


----------



## richtea (Dec 2, 2005)

pootle said:
			
		

> Don't forget smoking and drugs are not allowed in the flat mentioned though...


No smoking in the flat cos it'll make everything smell and the landlord won't like it - if I fancy a ciggie I use the garden. I don't want drugs in the flat - what people do elsewhere isn't any of my business.


----------



## tastebud (Dec 2, 2005)

edit


----------



## Bazza (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a room in a house available on Coldharbour Lane (at the junction with Atlantic Road, virtually opposite the Dogstar).

Double Room......huge living room and kitchen area.........large roof terrace (for what it's worth in this weather). 

Would be living with two 27 year old professional males. 

£410 per month (exclusive of bills).

Would be happy to show anyone around, please PM me. 

Thanks,


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2005)

This is friend of a friend stuff, but here goes. PM me if interested and I'll forward the contact details:

- 3 bed flat
- Trinity Gardens, Brixton
- Quiet square with pub in central Brixton
- 2 dble bedrooms, 1 'queen-size' bedroom (doesn't mean you have to be a 
queen (either sort), it means it's a small double bedroom - fits double bed 
and a chest of drawers and has a built in cupboard)
- large light living room, lovely bathroom
- Nice view backs on to a large green - with french windows (view only - is 
1st floor - with mini pot-plant-size balcony)
- is part furnished (or fully if you desire)
- £1300 pcm - negotiation possible
- 1 month deposit


----------



## Joao (Dec 31, 2005)

*searching for love*

I'm still to fresh from africa looking for a lady for love .
Please replay i'm so desesperate.


----------



## rennie (Jan 2, 2006)

Joao said:
			
		

> I'm still to fresh from africa looking for a lady for love .
> Please replay i'm so desesperate.



U're barking at the wrong tree mate. no love on here. only rooms.


----------



## LDR (Jan 2, 2006)

Surely there's *room* for love.

Get it?  See what I did there.


----------



## rennie (Jan 2, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> Surely there's *room* for love.
> 
> Get it?  See what I did there.



clever aren't you?


----------



## mwoz03 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Single room in modern flat by Brockwell Park*

Hi there,

We have a single room available to rent in a new modern three bed flat in Brixton by Brockwell Park in clean, light, airy, spacious double glazing NON SMOKING environment. Bathroom with shower and bathtub. Kitchen with: all mod cons. Lounge with balcony. Parking space on premis/es, bic shed. Internet access: 3 phone points. Transport:  Easy access to Brixton tube/BR, , Bus stop outside flat. 
Direct access to Brockwell Park, cinema, restaurants, shops and Tesco Metro and easy access to Central London. Single Room ￡380pcm inclusive of some bills. Available from 18/2/6 .
Please contact me to arrange viewing. 

Thanks! M


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2006)

Right I need to find somewhere.

Any good websites about?


----------



## Eggby (Jan 8, 2006)

*Flatshare in Central Brixton*

Large, light airy flat with one other occupant. Large double available with desk, double bed etc. Extremely central - 3 minutes to the train station and 5 minutes to Brixton underground.  The high street, the Recreation Centre and Academy a stone's throw away. Central heating, double glazing, laminate flooring, washing machine. Brilliant views of Brixton and its sky.
The flat is high up in a little tower block. It is an ex-council flat but not in the middle of a huge estate. The entrance is a bit unsalubrious, (though there is a good working security entry system).  As long as you don't mind this, its a real find.
You would be sharing with one other person, a photography assistant, I have shared with him for a year and he is very easy-going, independent and likes to keep things reasonably nice.  Into music but not noisy. He is a smoker, but happy to smoke in his bedroom if you don't like this.  Or you could both puff away happily throughout the flat.
I'm working abroad, so am looking for someone for at least 6 months.
£340 a month plus bills and council tax.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 8, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Right I need to find somewhere.
> 
> Any good websites about?


 www.moveflat.com and www.gumtree.com


----------



## brix (Jan 8, 2006)

also www.spareroom.co.uk


----------



## zenie (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks guys

Gumtree is the only one with a decent interface the others are fuckin hideous to use aaah well these things are sent to try us.  

What about shop windows are they as dodgy as I am led to believe?


----------



## tastebud (Jan 8, 2006)

edit.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 8, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> 
> Gumtree is the only one with a decent interface the others are fuckin hideous to use aaah well these things are sent to try us.
> 
> What about shop windows are they as dodgy as I am led to believe?


 moveflat is pretty good, if you scroll to the bottom of the screen and click on the area you want.


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2006)

I have a friend who is looking for a friendly, non-smoking houseshare/flatshare in Brixton/London. 
She is a photography/creative type, lovely person, sound as a pound. 

PM me if you have anything!

Have forwarded her your details, mwoz03.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 9, 2006)

Bazza said:
			
		

> Would be living with two 27 year old professional males.



Would any of them happen to be from the land of Canada by any chance???


----------



## mwoz03 (Jan 18, 2006)

mwoz03 said:
			
		

> ----


Is your friend still looking?
Thanks
M


----------



## han (Jan 23, 2006)

She is, but wants a BIIG room


----------



## Crispy (Jan 24, 2006)

Room available in central-ish (closer than the hobgoblin) Brixton shared house. Double bed in ground floor bedroom, with doors (of dubious openability) onto the garden. House has: Conservatory for bikes and smoking and summery things. Two toilets. 1st floor lounge with all entertainment devices. Garden with patch of grass and shed. Humungous range-style cooker with two ovens, grill, 4 hobs, hotplate and griddle thing. Very nice landlord who works out your rent to the penny and will post you coppers in an envelope if you over pay  No qualms about late rent either.

Can't remember the rent off the top of my head, but it's something around £380pcm, _including_ all bills and council tax. (exculding tv license and broadband) - which is an absolute bargain not to be beaten guvnor, take a look at the shine that's real gold that is.

----

Room taken I'm afraid


----------



## rennie (Jan 24, 2006)

Click! Click! Click!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 24, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Room available in central-ish (closer than the hobgoblin) Brixton shared house. Double bed in ground floor bedroom, with doors (of dubious openability) onto the garden. House has: Conservatory for bikes and smoking and summery things. Two toilets. 1st floor lounge with all entertainment devices. Garden with patch of grass and shed. Humungous range-style cooker with two ovens, grill, 4 hobs, hotplate and griddle thing. Very nice landlord who works out your rent to the penny and will post you coppers in an envelope if you over pay  No qualms about late rent either.
> 
> Can't remember the rent off the top of my head, but it's something around £380pcm, _including_ all bills and council tax. (exculding tv license and broadband) - which is an absolute bargain not to be beaten guvnor, take a look at the shine that's real gold that is.
> 
> Gotta be quick though - the room is empty now. We've already met a couple of people, but they didn't 'click' - Do You Click? PM me now!



Aw, I'd love to but I need to give a months notice where I am so couldn't move until march 8th.

Never mind!


----------



## Caro (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Crispy,

Have been looking for a nice and especially big room in Brixton for some time. (see Han's postings) Is the free room in your house quite large?

PM me and maybe we can arrange a meeting?

Cheers
Caro


----------



## pootle (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, so this is a slightly wierd post, but do you want to live with me and one other person?

We haven't actually decided on anywhere yet, as we were initially looking at 2 bedroomed places, until we realised we'd get more for our money and bills etc with a 3 bedroomed place...you get me?

We'd be looking to move in the next month or so and would be looking around Brixton/Loughbrough Junction/Vauxhall/Kennington sort of areas.

We'd be looking to share with someone 25+ and who was relatively easy going, and tidy and all those sort of things, and a person who wasn't overly loud and annoying, but then no one admits to those sort of traits anyway.

Pie Eye has lived with the pair of us for 6months+ and I'm sorry to see her waltz off into the sunset with her fiancee (actually, that sounds a bit wrong, I'm not sorry she's getting shacked up and married an' that, more sorry to see her go)

But I've gone on a bit: to summarise...would you like to share with a couple of people you've never met, in a house that hasn't been found yet?

This is going to work SO well...


----------



## hungry 4 kicks (Jan 26, 2006)

twisted said:
			
		

> Have to move at the end of September.
> Anyone got anything on BRIXTON HILL?



Are you like your name suggests?


----------



## pootle (Jan 27, 2006)

So anyway, I'm amazed my post on the previous page hasn't left my box full to bursting this morning!  Maybe it would help if I told you a little more about me, and t'other bloke.

Here are some things we like:


cake
boobs
fine malt whisky
tellybox
pop music
hats
good stuff

I'm sure that'll have people just queuing up to come and live with us *cough*


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 27, 2006)

Filter, meet Pootle. Pootle,  meet Filter.

although you've already met, i think..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 31, 2006)

Double room in non-smoking friendly flat share with professional couple and one other. Plus two cats and fish!! Quiet flat overlooking Brockwell Park. 10 mins walk from tube/train. TV/Stereo/Broadband in room. Dishwasher/rice cooker/juicer etc and cleaner comes once a week.

French/Spanish/Japanese/Mandarin spoken - and English.  £450pcm inc.  Pm me for more details.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 31, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Filter, meet Pootle. Pootle,  meet Filter.
> 
> although you've already met, i think..



We have indeed.. couple of times! Pootle, will pm you when I know more about exact leaving date, but I don't think our timings will match.. which is typical.


----------



## tastebud (Mar 6, 2006)

We have a room available in central Brixton. It's very very near the tube and a very nice flat.

To be honest a bit of a bargain... The room is HUGE and priced at a mere £328 per month including council tax. To share with two lovely girls (me and Choc). One of us is German and one English. The deposit is in the region of £300 - will have to double check that.

We're very chilled out, social but independent. Available at the end of this month (but pretty urgent as we need the rent covered).

PM poster: _Choc_ about this as I wont be logging in again for a while.

Cheers


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 6, 2006)

Damn.. you live across the street from me and are paying £120 less a month for what sounds like a bigger room


----------



## tastebud (Mar 6, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Damn.. you live across the street from me and are paying £120 less a month for what sounds like a bigger room


it's not my room. my room is cheaper and smaller. but i like it that way.

yeah the flat is an utter bargain. the guy who's moving out is giving up a really good deal.

c'est la vie etc.


----------



## Choc (Mar 6, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Damn.. you live across the street from me and are paying £120 less a month for what sounds like a bigger room




chrissie, are you living across the street now? if yes make sure you pop by soon for a co tea!!

re bargain: not much longer with those new gas prices ..


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely 2 bed flat:

I look after a flat in Dulwich Road on behalf of my best mate who now lives abroad a long way away.

The current tennets of 2 years are moving on and the flat is avalable from 2nd April.
The rent is £900 pcm excluding bills and the deposit is a month & a half's rent which is put into a savings account and you are given the interest on it.

The flat is really lovely - everyone who's lived there hates to leave. It's upper ground floor victorian with an open plan Kitchen/lounge, 1 big bedroom, one smaller one and a small bathroom. the two bedrooms look onto Brockwell park and it's the Brixton end of Dulwich Rd.

As I also live abroad now as well, I will be holding viewing days over the next couple of weeks whenever I'm in London. The first of these will be Wednesday 15th March & Friday 17th March.

PM me for further details.


----------



## Choc (Mar 10, 2006)

Vixen said:
			
		

> about our above add



hi about this ad...i am so sorry to say that kind of I and vixen together (more me really vixen wasn't that fussed really) have decided not to make this a fully urban 75 followers flat. i think that would be a bit weird as in feeling like some sort of "religious" group. sorry. but basically if you do know somebody that isn't involved at all in any way with u75 pleas pm us.   

sorry


----------



## CraddingtonBear (Mar 11, 2006)

Hello all...

So, I'm looking for a new flatmate again. You may recognise the following ad from a few pages back in October. My flatmate's moving out to be a stoodent and live like a pauper.

The room's available from the end of March, but can comfortably wait til mid-April, if need be.

Any takers, drop me a line.

Thanks

Nick

--------------------------

*Double Room - Streatham Hill Garden Flat (available immediately)*

Furnished double room available in a lovely, large garden flat in Streatham Hill (Brixton Hill side). The room is a good-sized double with wardrobe, shelves and generous cupboard space (plus double bed). The flat benefits from a large living room, kitchen and bathroom with bath / shower, and a large garden to the rear.

I am a tidy, easy going 27 year old professional male. I am a DJ, but I am considerate about noise levels! I'm looking for a chilled out person who won't be a stranger in the flat, but has their own life as well. Male or female welcome.

The area has excellent bus connections, Streatham Hill BR station (Zone 3) is a 10 min walk (Victoria / London Bridge), Tulse Hill (Thameslink) is about 15 mins walk and Brixton tube (Victoria Line, Zone 2) is a 10 min bus ride down the hill. Rent is £375 pcm excluding bills. At an estimate, you'd be looking at around £440 a month including council tax and utilities.


----------



## han (Mar 15, 2006)

*room going in Camberwell house*

A nice female chum of mine has a room going in their house in Camberwell. Please PM me if you want me to forward her your details....

Quiet double room (14ft x 8ft 5) with south-facing window onto balcony space, built in wardrobe and blonde-wood flooring, in a light and well-designed 3-bedroom and 2 reception room split-level house in the heart of Camberwell just off Church Street. The room can be furnished or unfurnished. 

The house has neutral decor, loads of storage, a large south facing balcony space looking onto private gardens and a private ground floor entrance. Built in the late 1970s, the property is an excellent example of solid, well-thought-through municipal design and has lots of intelligent features that make it really easy to live in.

Ground floor: large storage area for bikes etc and a hallway with coat and shoe racks. 
First floor: very large south facing lounge with huge windows (17ft x 10ft) with a big dining table for entertaining (it easily seats 10!), a light and sunny kitchen/diner (20ft x 8ft) with a five burner gas range, dishwasher and washing machine, a large walk-in storage cupboard (7ft x 3ft) which you will be welcome to use and a W/C. Leading off from the lounge via a patio door is the south facing balcony space (10ft x10ft) with enough room for four people to eat round a small table, and for lots of containers. Wall-mounted exterior light, fixed planting trough, concrete flag stones. 
Second floor: laundry with dryer, two double bedrooms (occupied by Mairead and Sue), a study and a bathroom with a brand new power-shower. 
Loft: above this there is a fully boarded loft space (28ft long) for storage.

You would share with two professional females. The house is really friendly and sociable, we often share meals and nights on the sofa and entertain our friends together. Rent includes all the utility bills, service charge, council tax and 2 Meg wireless broadband. 475 all-inclusive!


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone interested in a double room in a shared house in central Brixton, £380 per month (including bills and tax)), for three months only, between 3 May and 3 August?  Send me a PM


----------



## wiskey (Mar 28, 2006)

we'll be looking for a 1 or 2 bed flat around brixton at some point over the next few months. not looking to share with others though, i'm too antisocial


----------



## miss madge (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, I don't often post on Urban (much to my shame) but I've lived in Brixton and roundabouts for some time...

Looks like I'll have a room in my flat in Tulse Hill from may onwards. It's a nice furnished room with broadband, and rent would be about £400 pcm exc.

Er, about me? I'm pretty clued-up about film and comics, get me kicks from kickboxing, like most people I like music, I'm a web designer by trade, and I'm not averse to a jaunt to Brighton (London-by-sea)... oh, and the split-level flat is pretty big and a mixture of IKEA and random. I can't believe I mentioned the dreaded word IKEA. There, my secret is out.

PM me if this sounds like your cup of tea


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 4, 2006)

...


----------



## indigo4 (Apr 5, 2006)

*Large Room for Rent - Brixton*

Hi a friend of mine has a room for rent in Brixton:

Room for rent in bright roomy Victorian house. Its right next to Myatts 
Field Park, between Camberwell and Brixton. The pictures below are just 
of the bedroom. Its a huge one, with a handy 
rent: £385/month (all in) and £30 extra for utilities. There is 
broadband and a landline phone on top of that. We have a back garden 
(with gazebo/bbq carry-on in summer), and living room overlooking it. We also have a cleaner. 

As we are three ladies (graphic designer, arts administrator, 
occupational therapist) we are looking for a fella to balance things 
up. Anyone interested can email me at l.harris@sothebysinstitute.com mobiel number: 07969126137

I have photos but they are too large to upload if you PM me i can email you or email Laura.

Thanks


----------



## Wednesdayite (Apr 18, 2006)

*Tunstall Road Flatshare*

We have a choice of two rooms in Central Brixton, Tunstall Rd. Don't know if I'm allowed to put contact details here, so send a private message if this gets pulled: 

Editor, can I put my mobile number up here? 07966983702

Either or is available very soon - this weekend. Two guys both 27 already living here, its 3 bedrooms in total. We're sociable and friendly and like going out drinking, food and wine, and all that kind of Brixton revelry. M/F, no preference.  

The first room is an en suite double at 540 per month, the second is a smaller double at 480 a month. The flat's really nice, it's got a roof terrace, all the stuff you need in the kitchen, like fridge/freezer and dishwasher, and cable TV in the lounge area.

It's a really cool flat so if anyone would like a look, get in touch.

Cheers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2006)

...


----------



## glitterknickers (Apr 28, 2006)

*flatshare*

heya 
is this room still available?


]Hi a friend of mine has a room for rent in Brixton:

Room for rent in bright roomy Victorian house. Its right next to Myatts 
Field Park, between Camberwell and Brixton. The pictures below are just 
of the bedroom. Its a huge one, with a handy 
rent: £385/month (all in) and £30 extra for utilities. There is 
broadband and a landline phone on top of that. We have a back garden 
(with gazebo/bbq carry-on in summer), and living room overlooking it. We also have a cleaner. 

As we are three ladies (graphic designer, arts administrator, 
occupational therapist) we are looking for a fella to balance things 
up. Anyone interested can email me at l.harris@sothebysinstitute.com mobiel number: 07969126137

I have photos but they are too large to upload if you PM me i can email you or email Laura.

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zorra (May 12, 2006)

I'm looking for a room in a flatshare in Brixton, anyone got any ideas? Me: female, professional, 26yo, smoker, easy going and cheery.  Wants: biggish room that I can afford, with nice people. Thanks in advance....


----------



## brix (Jun 5, 2006)

...


----------



## Crispy (Jun 12, 2006)

Quick quick! Room to let right NOW in Brixton shared house, near to Hobgoblin and That Church What's Got The Nightclub In. Standard victorian terrace - the spare room is the one over the kitchen (west facing, you should see the sunset right now ) - house is shared by me, another guy and two ladies - we have assorted jobs. There is a conservatory (plenty of bike space), a decent sized lounge, a MASSIVE oven and hob range thing (that looks quite out of place in the otherwise slightly shabby kitchen), garden and shed, wifi broadband.

The best bit is the price. You pay £380pcm (I think, will check but is around or lower than that) and that covers the rent, council tax, gas, electricity (the rent is bumped by a tenner in winter for heating), phones and broadband (not the TV license though). Consider that similar rooms in similar houses go for more than that before you pay a single bill, this is a Bargain Not To Be Missed! (no sirree) The landlord is lovely and is fine with late rent etc. (same landlord as nu-urban towers - ask any of them lot for a reference)

PM me quick or we'll have to go for a stranger!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 14, 2006)

Looking for two-bedroom house for two professionals in Brixton/ Clapham area asap.

we'll all move together and pay around £1000 for it.
 PM if you know of anywhere.


----------



## rennie (Jun 14, 2006)

It's not wise to put ya telephone number on a public BB!!!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 16, 2006)

*Short let in central Brixton / Room available*

My mate is going away for a while and is letting her room out for the month of August (exact dates negotiable). It is a big front bedroom in a 5 bedroom house...nice back garden...big kitchen...big upstairs lounge...cool people...it is approx £360 all bills included and internet connection...on a quiet road a few minutes walk from the tube, cinema & shops.

They also have a room going permanently....it is middle floor bedroom...fair size....£380 pm.

If you're interested in either, please PM me.


----------



## Lemur steamer (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi, I'm looking to find a flatshare in Brixton by the end of July.
I'm a 22-year-old male, recent Goldsmiths Fine Art graduate and working in Clapham Junction.  Ideally looking for a friendly, homely place to move into (approx £380pcm).  I'm reliable, clean and tidy!
Anyone know of a room going?
(Please PM me) 
Ta.


----------



## joparo (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll be looking for a flat share(single male 35) in SW London Brixton,Clapham,Streatham etc after Xmas.I'm in australia atm.

Requirements are broadband internet,Sky and all the usual stuff.

A hundred a weekish is what I'm looking at paying sorta


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 17, 2006)

seeing as how nu urban towers is being retired in favour of luxury flats at the end of august i guess i'm going to need to find somewhere else to live...

brixton and surrounds, need broadband and chilled out housemates, nay too expensive cos i'm only poor.  oh, and until the end of september i've got a cat.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 21, 2006)

Can anyone recommend any good landlords or estate agents in the camberwell/Brixton/Vauxhall area?  Looking for a place most likely on my own (but am considering hosue shares) but need to be in by end of August.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very large double room in nice Central Brixton flat, 30 secs from the tube, etc
Avalable at the end of August.

PM me for details.


----------



## corporate whore (Jul 28, 2006)

*Available September 10*

Large, west facing second floor double room in flat share with 3 others including the ever-popular MonkeyGrindersOrgan of this parish and two of the nicest ladies you're ever likely to meet.

The house, arranged - if that's not to strong a term - over the top two floors of a 3-storey building, is conveniently situated right in the throbbing heart of up-and-gone Herne Hill, SE24.

With public transport almost too close and south London's greenest space, Brockwell Park, merely seconds away, this is surely an opportunity not to be missed, especially as it's only £335 a month (I think..) plus bills.

Bargain, or what?

Fully broadbanded up and with a telly that's verging on the sodding big, there's technology a-plenty. 

Those I leave behind are no strangers to a night out every now and again and I can safely say I'm gonna miss living with them all. PM me or the MonkeyGrinder for a guided visitation.

No couples, sorry..

Ta.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 28, 2006)

corporate whore said:
			
		

> *Available September 10*
> 
> Large, west facing second floor double room in flat share with 3 others including the ever-popular MonkeyGrindersOrgan of this parish and two of the nicest ladies you're ever likely to meet.
> 
> ...





Yeah, just to add a little bit to that. I think we have a great balance here, get on really well and I'd like whoever moves in to be part of that. So someone who'll come down the pub with us rather than someone who we'll only see disappearing into their room every evening.

I love living here and hopefully whoever moves in will do too.


----------



## Cid (Aug 7, 2006)

5 bedroom house on Tulse hill, 1 fair size second floor room available for £347 pcm. Really good location, 10-15 minutes walk from Brixton station... Ideal for parties, the market, gigs etc. SW2 Adress makes you look posh.

We're students, which isn't really an issue in standard 'oh, they're scum' terms as we're going into our 4th years, but it does mean that if you aren't a student you'll be footing 75% of the full council tax bill.

You may also want to know that there's a 10k sound system in the living room which we use for err... totally legal and above board parties most weekends (not in the house obviously). There's no legal issue with the system being here thoough, and you won't be under any obligation to go out... I tend to stay in and work, which is clearly quite sad but does mean I'm not wasted on a monday.

Some of you may know a couple of the people living here already - Biotec (still posts occasionaly here) is the main organiser of stuff and Scampy (used to post here) is the lazy bastard. Other than that we've got one girl living here, lovely odd Fench/italian person.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 10, 2006)

*Not quite Brixton but not far off...*

Hello all,

The lady who organises my badminton club in Flaxman Sport Centre (Camberwell) has a room to rent in her house.  She's super nice, really friendly and a really good laugh - very social, always organising BBQs and stuff.  She rents rooms out in her house mostly to young foreign students.  

The room is a single room in very friendly household (I've met many of her lodgers as they often end up at badminton club). The area is well served by buses and trains and only 4.5 miles from the City of London and the West End. Loads of amenities in the area, plenty of shops etc. Two leisure centres within walking distance.

But best of all:  *Rent £110 p/w, includes all bills, breakfast, evening meal and all laundry. * (Frankly, some days I'm tempted to move in myself..  )

Location map here: http://tinyurl.com/novb4

If you are interested, pm me and I'll give you her tel no. etc.

Cheers
GG


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 10, 2006)

You didn't post the rent GG


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 10, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> You didn't post the rent GG



oh yes.. thanks.. will edit now!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm quite tempted to move in too!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 10, 2006)

*Room available in Brixton end of Aug/Sept (tbc)*

Double room available in Brixton end of Aug/Sept - exact date to be sorted out. 

It's a big Victorian house, not modern, but very clean and together and with lots of character. We have a big garden/patio for BBQs & parties etc. Central heating, washing machine, tv/dvd, wireless broadband etc etc. We also have an amazing Ukranian cleaner who is not only cheap and brilliant, but also very beautiful! 

There's three girls, one bloke (me) and whoever wants to move in. We're arty/creative types I suppose, quite sociable, like going to the boozer, partying, music, havin mates round etc, just looking for someone who is also fairly chilled out. 

We're about 10/15 mins walk from the tube, very well served by buses on Brixton Road, a few mins from Jamm, a few mins from the beautiful Myatt's Fields park. Shops, off licence, chippy, chemist, doctor's etc all within 3 mins walk. The SW9 postcode makes you look hard.  

Rent is £360 a month, plus £30 for bills (which covers everything) - works out at a bargain £83 a week plus bills. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 15, 2006)

I had a house until this morning just heard it's fallen through.  Need a place for 4 people (3 rooms as one couple and two single geezers) any suggestions of agents etc required.  Need something urgently.


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 16, 2006)

much the same situation here.  zora and i thought we had something sorted out when a house we knew had two rooms going.  sadly they've decided that they'd rather leave one empty (power bloc worries?) so we're pretty desperate cos we've got a fortnight til we're homeless.  anyone got any ideas?


----------



## zora (Aug 22, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> much the same situation here.  zora and i thought we had something sorted out when a house we knew had two rooms going.  sadly they've decided that they'd rather leave one empty (power bloc worries?) so we're pretty desperate cos we've got a fortnight til we're homeless.  anyone got any ideas?



We're sorted now.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2006)

That house with two rooms is now a house with one room (it's my soon to be old one) so any takers? £380pcm all bills & CT included. North end of SW2.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 24, 2006)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Double room available in Brixton end of Aug/Sept - exact date to be sorted out.
> 
> It's a big Victorian house, not modern, but very clean and together and with lots of character. We have a big garden/patio for BBQs & parties etc. Central heating, washing machine, tv/dvd, wireless broadband etc etc. We also have an amazing Ukranian cleaner who is not only cheap and brilliant, but also very beautiful!
> 
> ...


This room is still available but the date is now end of Sept/start of Oct.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm starting to look for a room back down south (Brixton/Clapham). Ideally close to Tube (Northern/Victoria Line)

Problem I have is finding a room big enough to fit these buggers into as well as a bed and PC and have enough room to move... (that desk is about 5ft wide)

Of course turning up with something like that makes people think you're a noisy git but I assure you thats not the case 

Also have a car so need some sort of parking, on road parking is fine, I hardly use the thing. Also have a bike. Not asking much am I...  

What else what else....

Work in IT (IT Manager) in Covent Garden, into pubs/clubs and recently a bit of getting fitter since giving up smoking.

erm... PM me if you want to know more.

Pricewise? Max of 550-600 month including bills.


----------



## rusalki (Aug 31, 2006)

*looking for a new room in Brixton!! (up to 80pw)*

Hello!

I'm coming back to London to start the final year of my ph.d. and I'm looking for a single room - with broadband connection, if possible close to Brockwell Park/ Herne Hill...

I'm Italian, female and no-smoker.

If there are pets is better!


----------



## ZUL (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, I'm looking for a room/flatmate as soon as possible.  I am a graduate student at the University of London and need somewhere serviced well by public transport.  

I am friendly and easygoing, and I am a responsible and easy to get along with roomate.  Please PM me about anything that you may know of.

Best regards.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2006)

*Room to rent to Japanese person!!*

I know this is kind of an odd one to put on Urban.. but word of mouth is often the best way to do these things so here goes:

We live in a 4 bedroomed ground floor ex-council flat. We keep one of the bedrooms as an office/laundry room. There's 3 of us.. K (31), D (40 something) and me (T 33).

The room for rent is a medium sized double room which I've just completely redecorated. There's a TV - good storage and some bookshelves, small chest of drawers etc. There's also a wireless broadband connection. The flat looks out over the communal gardens and Brockwell park meaning it's really nice and quiet except when the geese wake you up. The room for rent, however, is the only one which overlooks the estate as opposed to the park. Our last lodger didn't have any complaints about this though. 

We try to keep the place reasonably tidy, but we have a cleaner who comes in on Fridays just to keep it all under control. The tube is a 10 min walk away and there's also Herne Hill station just across the park - which is a much nicer walk and goes both to Victoria and also the Thameslink - all the way to Luton airport and Brighton. Bills are included. Cats may demand stroking and/or feeding occasionally... the fish usually keep themselves to themselves but might headbutt the fishtank glass if they're feeling ignored. 

We would especially like to find someone Japanese to live with us. We have had several Japanese flatmates before and it has always worked very well. Also having had a wonderful time in Japan I like to be able to help Japanese people establish themselves here. As a teacher I can help with English and would be interested in language exchange too. We're looking for a friendly but independent easy going non smoking person to share with us. Must like cats! Between us we speak Japanese, French, Spanish and a smattering of Serbo-Croat We often have people staying here from outside London/overseas visiting and we like having people around so that's not a problem. Basically someone who is pretty laid back and easy going.

It's £450pcm which includes all bills* (and communal stuff like toilet paper/washing liquid/laundry stuff/salt/pepper/herbs that sort of thing).  We've got loads of bikes and can lend one to any prospective lodger.


*except telephone


----------



## maes (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm looking for a place in Brixton, cat friendly, less than £500 a month if possible though can stretch it a little. Anyone?


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 6, 2006)

maestrocloud said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a place in Brixton, cat friendly, less than £500 a month if possible though can stretch it a little. Anyone?




god, you're indecisive


----------



## maes (Oct 6, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> god, you're indecisive


Fuck off


----------



## Cid (Oct 12, 2006)

Can't edit old post, but our room is now being let.


----------



## greenhouse (Oct 15, 2006)

Artists workspace, basic.
I have a workspace in my unpartitioned studio at Tulse Hill, Parade Mews. It's rough and ready, about 10' x 15' in a room 30' x 15'. I am a prop maker and the other sharer is a painter, it would suit a weekend painter or similar. rent is £85 a month inclusive. leave me a message on 82447931 if you are interested. Sarah


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 18, 2006)

We live in a 4 bedroomed ground floor ex-council flat. We keep one of the bedrooms as an office/laundry room. There's 3 of us.. K (31), D (40 something) and me (T 33).

The room for rent is a medium sized double room which I've just completely redecorated. There's a TV - good storage and some bookshelves, small chest of drawers etc. There's also a wireless broadband connection. The flat looks out over the communal gardens and Brockwell park meaning it's really nice and quiet except when the geese wake you up. The room for rent, however, is the only one which overlooks the estate as opposed to the park. 

We try to keep the place reasonably tidy, but we have a cleaner who comes in on Fridays just to keep it all under control. The tube is a 10 min walk away and there's also Herne Hill station just across the park - which is a much nicer walk and goes both to Victoria and also the Thameslink - all the way to Luton airport and Brighton. Bills are included. Cats may demand stroking and/or feeding occasionally... the fish usually keep themselves to themselves but might headbutt the fishtank glass if they're feeling ignored. 

We're looking for a friendly but independent easy going non smoking person to share with us. Must like cats! Between us we speak Japanese, French, Spanish and a smattering of Serbo-Croat We often have people staying here from outside London/overseas visiting and we like having people around so that's not a problem. Basically someone who is pretty laid back and easy going.

It's £450pcm which includes all bills* (and communal stuff like toilet paper/washing liquid/laundry stuff/salt/pepper/herbs that sort of thing). We've got loads of bikes and can lend one to any prospective lodger.

Some pictures here:

http://www.moveflat.com/c/p/214785.aspx





*except telephone


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 22, 2006)

PM on it's way

room wanted for a friend of mine, american lass of independent means who wants to join the brixton crowd.  pm me if you got anything.

ta


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2006)

*Short let wanted - Nov/Dec*

One of my (very sound) mates is in the process of moving himself to Denmark. Wife and baby are going ahead and he needs somewhere to stay in the meantime, probably for about a month - roughly mid November to mid December. 

He's totally sorted, clean, non-smoker, working locally (Dulwich), won't have loads of stuff etc and obviously willing to pay for a month's rent. If you've got a spare room for around 4-5 weeks, please PM me. 

Cheers


----------



## pootle (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello!

I'm much the same as above, or rather a rather lovely temp who is working with me at the moment is looking for a short term thing from mid-november to mid-december.

She looks pretty clean, doesn't smoke, and is Canadian (but doesn't have beady eyes or a flappy head)  she seems pretty sound to me.

PM me also, if you've got anything to offer.


----------



## gracious (Nov 13, 2006)

if anyone is moving house soon, check out the recycle your stuff forum for news on some very handy renta-crates that will help you pack/move your stuff safely


----------



## brixtonvilla (Nov 27, 2006)

Room going in nice upper storey 2-bedroom flat in quiet Victorian terraced street in Brixton Hill (Zone 2) with on-street parking. On or near 2, 432, 159, 59, 250, 118, 133, 333 & 250 bus routes. Modern kitchen bathroom & furnishings, all mod cons - washer/dryer, digital tv, wireless broadband, etc. 2mins from pub, off-licence, chippy, Oystercard point, Post Office & corner shop. Tesco Metro, cashpoint and Brockwell Park less than 5 mins away. Sharing with quiet, slightly geeky 30s teacher, not a complete animal but not a neatfreak either, like cooking, eating, drinking, football, reading, art, cycling, comics, movies & proper coffee. Would suit single m/f, no pets please. Non-smoker preferred but not essential. £400 pcm + bills, PM for more details.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 16, 2006)

*Room available in Brixton mid January*

Double room available in Brixton mid Jan, exact date to be sorted out/negotiated. 

It's a big Victorian house, not modern, but very clean and together and with lots of character. We have a big garden/patio for BBQs & parties etc. Central heating, washing machine, tv/dvd, broadband etc etc. We also have an amazing Ukranian cleaner who is just brilliant! 

There's two girls, one bloke (me) and whoever wants to move in. We're arty/creative types I suppose, quite sociable, like going to the boozer, partying, music, havin mates round etc, just looking for someone who is also fairly chilled out. 

We're about 10/15 mins walk from the tube, very well served by buses on Brixton Road (3, 59, 159, 133, 333 etc), a few mins from Jamm, a few mins from the beautiful Myatt's Fields park, also walking distance to Camberwell/Loughborough Junction. Shops, off licence, chippy, chemist, doctor's, cashpoint etc all within a few mins walk. The SW9 postcode makes you look hard.  

Rent is £390 a month, plus £40 for bills (which covers everything) - works out at a bargain £90 a week plus bills. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 4, 2007)

the above room is still available - rent is actually £368 pcm plus £40 a month bills and £20 a month for the cleaner


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 8, 2007)

Due to people moving on to live with partners, etc, we have two double rooms coming up here. Both of a reasonable size. 

The flat is four bedroom, to share with two very lovely females and whoever takes the other room. Nicely sized kitchen and living room, bathroom and separate shower. So close to Herne Hill station you can leave a minute before the train is due.

Rent is a bargain 335 quid a month, deposit of 315. One room will be available 21st January, the other round about the 11th of February.

I think it's a really nice place to live, it's taken a very special incentive to see me moving out. 

PM me for details.


----------



## clairefrilly (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi I am moving to Brixton from Ireland in April. I amlooking for a room in a house or flat.I like jack daniels baking laughing going to gigs and gowns.I have no clue what so ever about rent rates so can someone tellme how much is average .Also does anyone have a room available from April on? thanks


----------



## gabi (Jan 15, 2007)

You'll be able to get a feel for prices by reading this thread...

Try www.thegumtree.com as well (south of the river)..


----------



## avenginangel (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone know of any rooms going, could you let me know?  Got a friend from out of town who's desperate to live in Brixton, poor soul.  Who could blame her?  If you know of anywhere could you please pm me and I'll pass it on. Ta.


----------



## citydreams (Jan 16, 2007)

Double-room available as soon as 1Monkey finishes packing his boxes
http://www.moveflat.com/c/223036.htm


----------



## onemonkey (Jan 16, 2007)

It's a great flat which I am only leaving reluctantly.  

& citydreams is a grand landlord especially when baking cookies to avoid his homework


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm looking for a room somewhere in London as I've just scored a decent job  

*Likes:*
Cheese and it's various uses

*Dislikes:*
Bigotry and related nonsense.


I'm a veggie but don't mind meat eating. I'm fairly quiet but don't mind noise.


----------



## clairefrilly (Jan 29, 2007)

cheese is a type of meat well thats what howard moon told me


----------



## Bob (Feb 10, 2007)

Double room to rent in spacious, friendly flat with great view into London (the 11’ by 9’6’’ room on the floor plan attached- from previous owner, now even nicer).  30 seconds’ walk from Brixton tube and train stations (Zone 2).  Beautiful décor, wooden floors and roof terrace. 2 bathrooms, 3 bed, split-level flat with enormous lounge and great views. In the centre of Brixton, above the bustling market -  £575 per calendar month inclusive of bills (except phone), cleaner and broadband.  Available immediately, email karin@electricavenue.org.uk


Plus you get two lovely urbanites in the flat below you.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey,
 I'm going to be looking for a room around central Brixton, from mid april. I'm looking to pay around £400 a month... Drop me a pm if anythings going... 

Cheers x x


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, welcome to the neighbourhood


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 16, 2007)

Cheers for the pm crispy one! x x


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 28, 2007)

*Room available in Brixton start of April*

Double room available in Brixton end of March / start of April.

It's a big Victorian house, clean and together with lots of character. We have a big garden/patio for BBQs & parties etc. Central heating, washing machine, tv/dvd, broadband etc etc. We also have an amazing Ukranian cleaner who is just brilliant! 

There's three girls, one bloke (me) and whoever wants to move in. We're arty/creative, easy going, quite sociable, like going to the boozer, partying, music, havin mates round etc, just looking for someone who is also fairly chilled out. 

We're about 10/15 mins walk from the tube, very well served by buses on Brixton Road (3, 59, 159, 133, 333 etc), a few mins from Jamm, a few mins from the beautiful Myatt's Fields park, also walking distance to Camberwell/Loughborough Junction. Shops, off licence, chippy, chemist, doctor's, cashpoint etc all within a few mins walk. The SW9 postcode makes you look hard. 

Rent is £368 a month, plus £40 for bills (which covers everything) and £20 for the cleaner - works out at a bargain £90 a week plus bills. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 6, 2007)

Just sent you a pm about your room! x x


----------



## tastebud (Mar 15, 2007)

Just to let people know that Choc & I will have a great room available from May 1st. 
I *think* it'll be £328 per month rent incl. council tax. It's huge, airy, big windows, light, unfurnished though, & right in Central Brixton (two mins from the tube) but not on the main road.

It's definitely the best room in the house.

Male would be preferable, since we already have two girls living there.
We have wireless broadband, bills aren't usually that much and we're both really chilled, nice, easy going flatmates.

We smoke in the evening in the lounge room, but not massively.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 31, 2007)

friend of mine is looking to move into londoon and i said if i can't find him a place in brixton worth living i'll eat my socks.  now, this would be a bad thing.  so if anyone gets a spare room from the start of june for a reformed eccentric hippy with no bad habits and an odd sense of humour (and possibly a housetrained tortoise, depending on who gets what in teh divorce) let me know.


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a fab double room to let for 3 months from 1 May in a great 3 bedroom flat. Its on Rushcroft Road, at the Windrush Square end. Postcode SW2 1JX. 
The flat has wireless broadband, cable TV, garden and a brand new kitchen. Price is £120 per week, including all bills. 
PM me if you are interested.
Thanks


----------



## Onze (May 9, 2007)

Hi !
We have a really big double room with two double beds, two cupboards and still room to spare, to rent in a friendly house made up of clean living, tidy, mature and considerate people.
The room is £80 per week per person (£320 per person per month)plus one month deposit.
The price include all the bills and a wireless internet connection and freeview television.
The lounge is big with sofas and dining table, a large kitchen with everything you need to cook, a washing machine, 2 toilets, a bath room with bath, a huge front and back garden, full of flowers and home grown veggies, barbecue.... and a beautiful cat ! 

At the door : 24 hours bus services, 5mns by bus to brixton tube and 5mns to streatham hill.
Close to shops and 10mns walk to brockwell park.
Available the 1st of june 2007.
Please  PM me if interested.


----------



## Dante (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Looking for a room/flat type thing (4 walls, a floor maybe a ceiling but im not shoosy) in or around Brixton, walking distance to offline etc...

Smoker, ex-teacher, not really employed at the moment but going stir crazy in st albans and need to get back to the real world. 

Would like a place with a garden, (Bipolar and have a endancy to be awake at 2 in the morning, so would like to be able to get some fresh air without wandering the late night streets of brixton.) 

please pm if there are any places going. 

cheers


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2007)

Mate, look at the ad above - sounds perfect! good price too - bills *included*


----------



## bluestreak (May 18, 2007)

plus dante, i've got a mate looking to move to the area ASAP whose a nice bloke.  if youse can find someone else you might be able to find a decent lpace in teh area.  drop me a pm if you think that would be cool and i'll arrange a meeting.


----------



## Dante (May 21, 2007)

still looking, nice idea bluestreak, but havent found anyone wanting to share with me (maybe a shared house isnt such a good idea  )


----------



## Mind (May 23, 2007)

Hi, 
I'm hoping to move into the Brixton/Herne Hill area sometime in the next month or two. Can someone tell me if £550 a month all inclusive is a good deal for a shared flat on Effra Parade?
I thought I was getting a great deal because it had wireless, freeview and the flat is new and the room is a reasonably sized double.

Now that I'm reading of people paying £328, I'm not so sure!


----------



## bluestreak (May 23, 2007)

it's about right, mind.  328 is damn cheap.  most people around here pay around 380-450 pppm, wihout bills.


----------



## Mind (May 23, 2007)

Thanks a lot, bluestreak.

I'm a bit apprehensive about moving here and getting ripped off in the process!

The day I came to view the flat, one of the residents was standing outside the flats with dried blood and bruises on his face, talking about how he'd been knocked unconscious and then robbed of his phone and cash as he was unlocking the door to the building!

I was quite shocked as it looks like a new gated development, all secure and everything.


----------



## Onze (May 26, 2007)

Hi !
We are still looking for 2 flamates for the double bedroom (ad : 09/05/07) but...now it's available the 1st of july.
If anyone is interested feel free to contact me by PM.
,o)


----------



## hannah11 (Jun 2, 2007)

*looking for a flatshare!*

hello all

I'm looking for a furnished room in a flatshare in Brixton, if anyone has any leads .... I'm a 27 year old American woman, working with the Battersea Arts Centre this summer (until the beginning of October, actually) and ideally I'd like to live in a creative, funky, mellow, cheap (around 450 pm inc) flatshare (if there are any of those left in Brixton ...) happy to pitch in with cleaning and communal cooking, gardening, etc ... was very lucky to find not one but two such flatshares the last time I was lucky enough to live in Brixton (2003) and am hoping I've still got a bit of that luck left for this adventure ... give me a shout if any of this sounds good to you!  I'm couch-surfing at a friends' for the moment and would like to move sometime soon but can wait for the right place if necessary!  my mobile number is 07807 1953 43 -- thanks!

Hannah


----------



## gracious (Jun 3, 2007)

Big double room available in penthouse flat between peckham rye and
camberwell... It's the top floor flat of a big georgian house with shared
garden and direct access through back staircase. The flat has great views of
the london skyline and a large living room with dining table. The water
comes out of the shower hot and fast and the cooker is gas. Share with a
down to earth easygoing and sociable female, 30. You should be relaxed and
easy going and have a passion for something interesting you can teach me all
about. In return I'll introduce you to local friends, local pubs, play you
at chess and tell you all about how to solve world poverty (I'm doing a phd
in development economics you see).

Practicalities: Rent is £100 pw plus bills, but the flat is exempt from
council tax because I am a student. I have a cleaner that comes every once
in a while, freeview, central heating, washing machine. I don't own the flat
but the landlord is pretty cool about doing things to it. The room is white
walls beige carpet, and you can decorate it however you like to make it
homely. It's about 8 mins walk to peckham rye station, and 5 mins to the bus
stop for the 12, 171, 436, 36, 345 on peckham road. Smoking is allowed in
the flat, but I do not smoke heavily at home, and could easily keep it to my
room if it bothered you.


----------



## Onze (Jun 3, 2007)

...I received few MP and phone calls regarding the room we have to rent in Brixton Hill from the 1 st of july...and...I am a little bit (but not so much !) surprised about the questions few people asked me !
So i decided to write a new ad and yes definitively a cat is an animal !!
THE ROOM - huge bright sunny room with two double beds, two cupboards, shelves, and bed side tables, and room to spare. The room is very big, and there is plenty of room for two people, even three if need be.... 

THE HOUSE - Spacious house,huge lounge with sofas and dining table,fully furnished kitchen, large garden to tan and have barbies in, veggie patch, Freeview TV, wireless internet connection, on 24 hour bus route, close to Brixton Station, 5 min walk to Sainsbury's local, 5 min walk to Post Office, close to Clapham Common, we all walk over to Two Brewers on a sat night, 5 min to Brockwell Park. 

THE PEOPLE - clean living, considerate, mature bunch, who enjoy a glass of wine together, sometimes cook together, but respect each other's space at the same time. We would prefer two people over 30, or at least be mature, and must be clean living. We also have a lovable cat. It is a home to all who live here, not just a place to sleep. Two smokers in the house, and they are considerate smokers.

THE BILLS - In plain simple English, the room is being rented out for £640.00 per calender month, and this amount will be paid monthly on the first day of each new month, we do not pay weekly. The room is for friends who want to share, or a couple, so therefore each person will pay £320.00 monthly, ALL BILLS INCLUSIVE...

One month's rent and one month's deposit required. 
Feel free to contact me by PM.
,o)


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jun 9, 2007)

Due to our former housemate moving on into the world of coupledom ivebeenhigh and his housemates are looking for a new housemate.

The house is is in West Dulwich, its fricking huge  - it has 5 bedrooms, 1 bathroom (bath and seperate shower), 1 seperate toilet, a living room, a huge conservatory that doubles as the dining room, fully featured kitchen (w/ dishwaher) and a really nice patio and back garden with a pond!

Rent is 350 pcm due on the 10th.  Bills arent included in the rent and work out at about £100 a month, this also includes wireless internet access.  plus I will do you tech support if you have any computer issues.

The house is 5 minutes walk to Gypsy Hill to go to Clapham Junction/Croydon or about 7 minutes walk to West Duclwich for Victoria. The commute to Central London is 40 minutes.

We are also very near a night bus route so getting around late at night is simple and safe. Its the N3 so getting to Brixton and the tube only takes 15 minutes.

As for us we have all known each other a couple of years, we get on well together and socialise but also have our own social groups.  We have a dog that lives with us so we cant hae anyone moving that has a dog.  the dog is tiny and house trained and adorable.  Smoking is fine as is drinking and pretty much every thing else so long as you share 

As for what we are looking for? Sociable, fun, laidback, outgoing are all great things, you could be a builder or a rocket scientist what you do doesnt really matter.

PM if you are interested, the room is available immediately.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 14, 2007)

*short let in central brixton - august*

my friend has a double room going in her house for the month of august, exact dates negotiable. It's in a quiet road a few mins walk from central Brixton, close to the tube, cinema, market, all the boozers etc. House is friendly, 4 other people staying there, all mod cons, garden, space for bikes. 

Would suit someone staying here for a short time, or in the process of moving house etc.

PM me for more details.


----------



## indigo4 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Hi ummm Indigo4 here - room needed*

Just been told yesterday that we are all being evicted from our lovely 6 double bedroom victorian house (alright it's in a dodgy part of Brixton) but hey.... it sucks and I'm going to be needing to look for a room, ideally in Brixton but will move further afield...trouble is I have a cat, poppy and lovely though she is it's still a cat... 

I had thought that I could move as a house with my flatmates but one of them now suddenly wants to move to Birmingham, one to Wapping, one wants to go to India and one wants to live in a squat...the other one does'nt even know she's being evicted...

which just leaves me and a cat....so if anyone has a room available please do PM me, I have 2 months to move and am very friendly...well most of the time....


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 29, 2007)

now looking for a room for a girl and a cat.

maybe she and indigo should team up.

two girls, two cats... you know it makes sense.


----------



## littlejon (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,

I've got a double room available from 3rd Aug; £375 pcm includes council tax (other bills excluded but not huge). It's a 2 bed flat off Acre lane, 7 mins Clapham North tube, 10 mins brixton. Broadband, washing machine plus a 40 inch TV that I bought by mistake off ebay...
I'm a part-time teacher / eternal student & I've lived here about 10 yrs so it has a bit of wear & tear (ie its not an IKEA show-flat) but it is a good room for the price & I'm pretty laidback (I hope).
I'm on a rolling contract at the moment so no need to commit to any length of time, would need at least 2 weeks deposit though.
I've had couples sharing the room before so that's possible.
PM any questions etc

jon


----------



## Choc (Jul 10, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> Just to let people know that Choc & I will have a great room available from August 1st.
> I *think* it'll be £335 per month rent incl. council tax. It's huge, airy, big windows, light, unfurnished though, & right in Central Brixton (two mins from the tube) but not on the main road.
> 
> It's definitely the best room in the house.
> ...



same room is going again from *1 of august* pm me or tastebud.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 10, 2007)

Choc said:
			
		

> same room is going again from *1 of august* pm me or tastebud.


Although I'd prefer a foreign female.
Sorry to be racist & sexist all at once


----------



## Choc (Jul 10, 2007)

oh yep the sex doesn't matter really. and a foreign or just interesting and reliable and quiet person


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 10, 2007)

bloody hell, so demanding....


----------



## tastebud (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah I guess it doesn't really matter.... just gotta be


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hideous orange tan and Lennon shades?


----------



## tastebud (Jul 10, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Hideous orange tan and Lennon shades?


why are you describing yourself on a flatshare thread? 

It's not lonely hearts crispy


----------



## Crispy (Jul 10, 2007)

I am rubber you are glue?

sorry - that's probably too witty for you

(but it does rhyme, oh yeah)


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 13, 2007)

*darn it choc*

im looking for a room but not am not foreign, interesting, quiet or reliable..

the commune won't accept me because I work for an evil multinational so that pipe dream went down the pan..

looked at 6 properties now and none of them are right...grrr i guess im never going to find another 6 doublebedroomed houseshare only paying £300PM including bills.....

the 10 double bedroomed place across the road that looked hopeful was just like a tower block of tiny rabbit hutched rooms all ontop of each other, the living room was the size of a ten pound note and for ten people....nothing like the photo on the website...

doomed doomed - london bridge here i come...la la la la la


----------



## keicar (Jul 14, 2007)

indigo4 said:
			
		

> .grrr i guess im never going to find another 6 doublebedroomed houseshare only paying £300PM including bills.....



http://www.gumtree.com/cgi-bin/list_postings.pl?posting_cat=71&search_terms=&min_price=&max_price=70 

a few there, though not in Brixton.


----------



## indigo4 (Jul 14, 2007)

*thanks kai..*

ive seen a few off the gum tree and seeing some more its just that no one wants a goddamed cat, my ex boyfriend said he would have her but she never liked him and cant imagine she will get on with his "scratch your eyes out as quick as look at you" mental cat... 

so where's bluestreak. was he looking for a cat, i might have to give her away, my sanity isn't able to take being homeless for much longer!


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 24, 2007)

does kitty need a garden ms4?


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 24, 2007)

there may be a room going in the hive mind soon.  pm me for details.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 26, 2007)

alright, let's do this properly.

Myself, zora, and gergl live in a very nice (in a scruffy way) flat just off railton road.  we're currently looking for a new housemate.  the flat is a laid back house which tends to be quite noisy, especially at weekends, so you shouldn't be the kind of person bothered by this sort of thing.  your room will have a double bed and a warderobe, and a lovely view of the south london skyline when the sun sets.  You are within a few minutes walk of brixton and herne hill stations, there's an offie a few paces away, the neighbours and friendly and you're near enough to brockwell park that you can smell it.  well, not quite.  we don't have a garden, sadly, and we front onto a fairly busy road, so not really any good for kittehs unless they're used to being house cats.  we like kittehs though.  it's also a smoking house.  well, it's kind of an everything house tbh.  

the rent is 390 a month, plus bills.  we have broadband but not sky tv or cable or any of that shit.  the landlady is pretty good, stays out of our business but gets any important stuff done quickly and efficiently.  she'll probably want a letter from your job stating how much you earn.  i haven't got a clue where she stands on students or parent guaruntors.  

no humourless bastards, people who object to clutter, people who object to occasionally noisy evenings or DJs, and i wouldn't recommend it for anyone with a dust allergy either.  

drop us a PM if you're interested and we'll talk.  be good to us urban, don't make us take one of those real people.


----------



## henrytheoctopus (Jul 26, 2007)

you also to have to put up with me slumming on the couch on a regular basis.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 26, 2007)

but don't let that put you off, henry brings wine


----------



## bluestreak (Aug 10, 2007)

the room is still going btw.

it's officially Full Of Win, if that helps.


----------



## zora (Aug 10, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> it's officially Full Of Win, if that helps.



^^^ I can confirm this. Much win.


----------



## co-op (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiya, my first post on these forums and it's a flatshare on offer, me and my woman are looking for someone to share a nice sunny flat on an estate here in lovely Stockwell. £425 per month   I know I know...it's a nice place though with a great sitting room and a little balcony and a nice room for the lucky newbie. We're pretty green and quite politically busy so you know what you're in for. It's coming vacant pretty soon.

Now I'm off to the Climate Camp, I will get back to anyone who replies as soon as I get out of prison  .


----------



## indigo4 (Sep 1, 2007)

*room going - denmark hill - literally 5 minutes walk from BR and lovely phoenix pub*

£350 per month, bills on top not too much  dont think, not paid any yet, 5 others + 1 cat, its a small double - not too bad, bathroom, lounge, garden, its available middle of september, we are really looking for a guy as there are 4 girls already and one of the boys is moving out. 

umm what else, PM me if you are interested i guess. see photos on london and south east thread.

melissa


----------



## Neko (Sep 4, 2007)

My husband and I are looking for a room from Oct 1- Jan 08. If you have a room available to a couple can you please contact me. Currently its looking like we're going to end up sleeping in our campervan as many of the places who have stated couple friendly on places like gum tree then turn around and say they're only looking for 1 person when we mention we are married. Though we are married we don't watch songs of praise, we like comedies such as Mighty Boosh, Spaced, like music, fancy dress and parties. We also like living with friendly folk so if you have a room you happy to let for 3 mths please PM me.

Cheers,
Kat


----------



## co-op (Sep 9, 2007)

co-op said:
			
		

> Hiya, my first post on these forums and it's a flatshare on offer, me and my woman are looking for someone to share a nice sunny flat on an estate here in lovely Stockwell. £425 per month   I know I know...it's a nice place though with a great sitting room and a little balcony and a nice room for the lucky newbie. We're pretty green and quite politically busy so you know what you're in for. It's coming vacant pretty soon.
> 
> Now I'm off to the Climate Camp, I will get back to anyone who replies as soon as I get out of prison  .



Flat has gone.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 19, 2007)

right! i'm definitely looking for a brixton houseshare in the next three weeks or so.  the cheaperer the betterer, but all things considered.

i like internets, cats, growing things like plants, smoking faags (but that may change), being Very Silly Indeed, cooking and cleaning.  the latter in 'bursts' (i'm not meticulous, and tend to 'nest' before having a big clearup)...

if you know anyone/anywhere that i sound suitable for, please pm me 

tar! x


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 19, 2007)

Neko said:
			
		

> My husband and I are looking for a room from Oct 1- Jan 08. If you have a room available to a couple can you please contact me. Currently its looking like we're going to end up sleeping in our campervan as many of the places who have stated couple friendly on places like gum tree then turn around and say they're only looking for 1 person when we mention we are married. Though we are married we don't watch songs of praise, we like comedies such as Mighty Boosh, Spaced, like music, fancy dress and parties. We also like living with friendly folk so if you have a room you happy to let for 3 mths please PM me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kat



Sadly we don't at the moment but just wanted to reply because our c(k)at is called neko!!


----------



## higgiugiuk (Sep 21, 2007)

*single room*

Hi! I'm an Italian girl looking for a single room in Brixton/ Tulse Hill, 'cause I've been living there for two years and I like the place.

The problem is: I'm going to stay only for one month - from the 5h of October to the 6th of November...

I don't smoke and I love animals, just I'm leaving my own cat in Italy.

I can pay up to 75-80 pounds per week (incl.)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2007)

*Two double rooms available SW9*

*Two double rooms available in Brixton end of Oct/start of Nov - exact dates to be negotiated. *

It's a big traditional Victorian house, not modern, but very clean and together and with lots of character. We have a big garden/patio for BBQs & parties. We have a cleaner, central heating, washing machine, tv/dvd, wireless broadband and lots of other funny machines. 

There's two girls, one bloke (me) and whoever wants to move in. We're arty/creative types I suppose, quite sociable, like going to the boozer, music, havin mates round etc, just looking for someone who is also fairly chilled out. We're football, bicycle, cat and vegetarian friendly, smoking is ok although we dont really smoke much. We work full time so tend to leave any partying to the weekend.

We're about 10/15 mins walk from the tube, very well served by buses on Brixton Road, a few mins from Jamm, a few mins from the beautiful Myatt's Fields park. Shops, off licence, chippy, chemist, doctor's etc all within 3 mins walk. The SW9 postcode makes you look hard.  

Both rooms are double rooms upstairs at the back of the house, therefore pretty quiet with good views of the back gardens. Both rooms have beds and a bit of furniture, though this can be switched around if need be. Rent is set at a very reasonable smug-at-having-no-mortgage rate of £368 a month, plus £40 for bills (which covers everything) - which works out at a bargain £94 a week including bills. One month deposit required too. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 15, 2007)

Oi Hatter, you forgot to mention that you get me as flat mate! Form an orderly queue, people!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2007)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:
			
		

> Oi Hatter, you forgot to mention that you get me as flat mate! Form an orderly queue, people!


Sorry   Yes, you get to live with MrsDarlingsKiss and she does all the cooking


----------



## co-op (Nov 8, 2007)

co-op said:
			
		

> Hiya, my first post on these forums and it's a flatshare on offer, me and my woman are looking for someone to share a nice sunny flat here in lovely Stockwell. £400 per month   I know I know...but it's a nice place though with a great sitting room and a little balcony and a nice room for the lucky newbie. We're pretty green and quite politically busy so you know what you're in for. It's coming vacant pretty soon.



Well we've had the very lovely Simone staying for the last 3 months but he is disappearing back to Italia just before Christmas - if anyone is looking to move in somewhere about then drop me a PM.


----------



## hannah11 (Nov 19, 2007)

*not exactly a flatshare question per se ...*

my partner and I are coming to London for a week in January and are looking to let a flat very short-term-like  ideally from someone or someones who live in a one-bedroom or largish studio in Brixton or nearabouts there (although we're open to other possibilities) who might be away on holiday and wants a bit of extra cash or who just wants to make a bit of extra cash by letting us stay there for a bit ... 

as we've both lived in London before (me in Brixton for 2 years and him in Kings X for one) we're really looking forward to coming back and catching up with friends but we're also quite keen to not kip on couches or spend loads and loads on a hotel room when we both love to cook!  

if anyone hears or knows of anything or has any other ideas (I've been looking around on the internets but all there seems to be are old farty type places in Knightsbridge or Bayswater, and I really don't want to stay there!  I want a lovely old funky ramshackly Brixton apartment!) please let me know -- we're looking for a place from 10 Jan (Thursday) through the following Wednesday and I'm happy to provide folks with any references or reassurances they'd like, from former flatmates, etc ... we can probably spend around 400 pounds or so ... thanks a million! 

cheers
Hannah


----------



## intrikat (Dec 14, 2007)

umm, this is probably too early to start asking, but, very good friend of mine is looking for a flatshare in march 08 in or around brixton - she's not an urbanite (yet) but I can vouch that she is a lovely person, very friendly, can and probably will cook the most scrumptious food, likes a glass or two, is tidy-ish, has a steady job and has a really cute cat - atm she is in temporary digs in north london, which is a crime as most of her friends are down this way. If anyone knows of anything coming up then can you please pm me? 
thanks


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

Might be useful to some: 

http://www.moveme.com/change-address.htm


----------



## Ractay (Feb 14, 2008)

I will have a lovely big spacious double room up for rent in the flat that I share from 01/03/08.. 

The flat is just off Streatham Hill. Its very close to Brixton Bus Garage. 

The flat is a ground floor garden flat with 3 double bedrooms and two bathrooms. Whoever takes the room will only have to share the bathroom with one other ( it has a wonderful monsoon shower , very powerfull , )  me and my boyfriend have an en-suite..

The room is furnished with bed, wardrobe ,chest, bedside cabinets , but there is still plenty of room for personal stuff.. My dear friend that is moving out actually has an enormous desk and shelving unit in there at the moment. So plenty of space..

The flat has very good social space ( friends do tend to pop round quite a bit) huge living area, with high ceilings , skylights , plenty of windows( so very good light) and patio doors opening out to our own garden.  Sky tv ...( we do like our football ) broadband. All mod cons etc.. Large dining table with plenty of chairs. Also able to eat in the Kitchen.. 

We are a chilled household.. There is myself 33, boyfriend 34 , and one other 24.... Also Kato... the extremly chilled cat of the flat. 

We all work full time but still like to have a drink or two in the evenings , we are all pretty social and enjoy going to the pubs etc.. We all smoke ..So smokers welcome.

The rent would be £500 pcm exclusive.. 
I would also need to have one months deposit up front. 

If you think you would like to come and check the place out .. and us !!

pm me..



Cheers 

Ractay..


----------



## Unawatuna (Feb 16, 2008)

*Nice flatshare in Brixton*

I have a large double room available for rent in a 2-bed flat on Brixton Hill, 5 mins walk from Brixton tube.  Nice flat, reasonable rent.  Looking for someone clean, tidy, chilled, reliable and nice!  Email me at missrachelwalker AT hotmail.com





edited by Mrs M to thwart spammers


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 29, 2008)

Double room in shared house available next week for six months (after which the house will be emptied for refit). £400pcm excl. It is a sociable, friendly house with big sitting room and kitchen and a small garden, about 10 mins from tube station a little way up Brixton Hill.


----------



## lumpenprinzess (Mar 20, 2008)

*looking for room from 18th of April*

Hello all,

my lovely friend Julian is relocating to London from Berlin. He's landed a place in a research project (something to do with digital media). Ideally he'd like to find a room around Brixton, Stockwell/ Clapham North, Camberwell Peckham or Vauxhall - and he can pay about £500 per month.
He's a lovely, quiet and self-reliant kind of person, loves to read and walk, is a very good Backgammon player and generally the perfect flatmate.
If you know of anything or have anything going it would be much appreciated if you could let me know!

Cheers,
Anja


----------



## lumpenprinzess (Mar 20, 2008)

*ps*

sorry, forgot...: it's probably easiest if you could mail me at 
lumpenprinzessATyahoo.co.uk


----------



## Sue_le_poo (Mar 25, 2008)

*Looking for a flatshare in BRIXTON please!!!*

Hello I am looking for a nice house in Brixton. I am into the arts, reading, drinking wine, music, cooking and eating! I am friendly sociable person but like to have some time to relax as well and dont fancy a full on party house or anything. My budget is £400 per month hopefully inclusive, but will consider exl if the place is nice enough! I dont mind living with cats or pets, dont mind if people smoke as long as its not too much and making the house smell!! 
I specifically want to live in Brixton as I love that place and the nightlife!
OK if you want to get back to me my email is suethapoo AT yahoo.co.uk thanks!


----------



## gabi (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone know of a biggish double room going in central Brixton? Its for a couple (me and the wife)... 

We're wanting to downsize from our own place in order to actually be able to save a few quid rather than breaking even every month.

We'd like to stay in centralish Brixton and are ready to move in a month but could maybe do sooner or later if need be.

I thank you.


----------



## Ractay (Apr 24, 2008)

*Large double available now, 3 bed garden flat , Streatham Hill..*

Available now to rent... Lovely big double bedroom in 3 bedroom , 2 bathroom , garden flat.. Just off Streatham Hill.  

If you read my post from before you will get all the info about the flat.

The only change now is that its actually a different room being offered. The room that was originally available is no longer.. Due to the fact that our flatmate decided to stay ( to our delight )

So .. the room that is on offer is a large double, furnished, lots of storage , also lots of space for your own things.  This room has only just become vacant , as our friend that was staying there has decided to stay on his travels for longer.

The rent is £450 per month ( exclusive )
Deposit is £500.. 

If you are intrested , I will get back to you asap.

There may also be a lovely double en-suite available in the next month or so... Myself and boyfriend are planning to go to OZ for a few months and are thinking about letting our room out whilst we are away. The dates are not yet confirmed for this... But if you think you may need somewhere to call home for a while... Let me know... Its a great room ..

Ractay


----------



## shygirl (May 8, 2008)

You guys found anywhere yet?  Know of largish dbl room in central brixton that might be available towards july.  you can email me on jeanseburg@yahoo.co.uk if you want to find out a bit more.


----------



## dpc (May 8, 2008)

Hi I'm a 3rd Year(final year), 20-yr old student looking for accomodation in Brixton, not TOO far from tube, from beginning of July. 

I'm a very peaceful person and respectful flatmate. But also well up for a pint when i can! Big fan of music and listen to most stuff, read a lot and ambition to be a writer/climber/traveller

Hard working student so you won't find me running into your room and pissing in the corner of the room because i think its the loo or something!!!!!!  

SEND ME PRIVATE MESSAGE IF YOU KNOW ANYWHERE I COULD LOOK!!!!!!


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tastebud (May 18, 2008)

I need a double room in a house share (ideally 3-5 people). Interested in the following areas: Vauxhall, Brixton, Kennington, Oval, Stockwell, Angel, Old Street/Brick Lane. Can move any time before 1st July.
PM me if you have a room!


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 22, 2008)

and so another housemate is lsot to domestic bliss/coupledom, which leaves me with this...

Medium sized double room available in West Dulwich. As an added bonus large box room ( 8' x 6') next door to room for storage/study/music making...

Sharing with 4 others in a large hosue with living room, huge conservatory, kitchen, bathroom and 2nd toilet.

Large garden at back with patio and a pond ideal for bbq's.

Laid back housemates early 30's professionals, more often out of the house than in, we have known each other for a couple of years.

Very near 3/N3 bus route, 10 mins to brixton tube, 10 mins walk to west dulwich station

Rent is £390 a month, bills extra including wireless internet if requried.

Available from the 9th of June


----------



## ringo (Jun 15, 2008)

Quirky One Bedroom - Split-level Flat, Tulse Hill SW2 

Vacant now! 

This original one bedroom - split level flat, based in Tulse Hill central is rented as furnished. 

The flat is quiet and cosy with all mod cons. Including TV, phone and Internet (Phone and Internet are optional). 

The price is inclusive (of rent, all bills, council tax, phone and internet) is £875 pcm (or £850 without phone/ Internet). 

The flat is central to Tulse Hill and situated on the main bus routes, only a couple of minutes walk from Tulse Hill station - and the infamous Railway Kitchen and Bar. 

Bus journey into Brixton 5 to 10 minutes. 10 minute walk to Brockwell Park, Herne Hill. 

I would like to rent the flat on the basis of at least a 6-month contract preferably. 

Please PM me if you would like to arrange a viewing or call Maz -Tel: 07981 380016


----------



## Onze (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi, we have a double room available end of june/beginning of july.

THE ROOM
Large, bright more than double size bedroom, with double bed, two cupboards, shelves and plenty of extra space.

Please read all the below BEFORE getting in touch so that you get an idea of what kind of houseshare we are.

THE HOUSE
Large spacious home, with lovely big garden, full of flowers and home grown veggies, where we relax when the weather is fine. Bright house, plenty of light and room to move. Lounge, dinning room, kitchen...... It is a happy home where we watch TV, enjoy our quiet time and basically get away from the hustle and bustle of city life… We all know how to clean up after ourselves and do not disturb each other by slamming doors and blaring music.

THE PEOPLE
Friendly, considerate, clean living and home-loving. It is a mixed house with gay and straight, male and female, and we have a cat (mostly outside). We are all considerate of each other’s space and yet enjoy our times when we get together for a movie, dinner party or a night out... We are all professional people in the Education, Health and Recruitment sectors.

THE RENT
£540.00 pm to be paid on the first day of each new month, we pay monthly not weekly. We require one full month’s deposit. The rent is all inclusive ...(Council tax, water, electricity, cleaner, tv, heating, wireless internet) (£640.00 pm for two to share the room)

THE LOCATION
3mns bus to Brixton Tube, 5 mns bus to Streatham Hill Train Station.
10 minutes on the Victoria Line to Oxford Circus.
On 24hr bus route (159,59,250,118,109,133,333,45), 5 minutes walk to Sainsbury’s and Post Office, stroll away from Brockwell Park...

YOU
Non-smoker (or outdoor smoker), friendly, considerate, ideally over 30 and employed. The room is available for one person wanting lots of space or two friends who want to share . We are not looking for loud party animals, as we have a really calm relaxed happy vibe going.

CONTACT
Helene and PM me for viewing... have a nice windy sunday !


----------



## shygirl (Jun 28, 2008)

Two-bed, grund floor maisonette in quiet block on Gresham Road (next to the Karibou/Abeng centre).  Has small front garden.   The bedrooms are large, one big-ish lounge.   The guy wants £1000 per month.  PM if interested.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 2, 2008)

Double room in Brixton. Available NOW!

It's a big Victorian house, very clean and together and with lots of character. We have a big garden/patio for BBQs & parties etc. Central heating, washing machine, tv/dvd, broadband etc etc. We also have an amazing Ukranian cleaner who is just brilliant! 

There's three blokes, a girl (me) and whoever wants to move in. We're arty/creative types I suppose, quite sociable, like going to the boozer, partying, music, havin mates round etc, just looking for someone who is also fairly chilled out. 

We're about 10/15 mins walk from the tube, very well served by buses on Brixton Road (3, 59, 159, 133 etc), a few mins from Jamm, a few mins from the beautiful Myatt's Fields park, also walking distance to Camberwell/Loughborough Junction. Shops, off licence, chippy, chemist, doctor's, cashpoint etc all within a few mins walk. The SW9 postcode makes you look hard. 

Rent is £395 a month, plus £40 for bills (which covers everything) - works out at a bargain £90 a week plus bills. PM me if you're interested.

Initally its a available untill 1st September, unless your really lovely then we'll keep you longer


----------



## Rebecca J (Jul 5, 2008)

*I've got a room to rent in west norwood*



dum dum said:


> Friend of mine is looking for a room in a shared flat/house 350-400 pcm.S.London.Any help would be great.



It's £350 pcm and available now.  The flat is large and spacious and has a garden....I'm a filmmaker and work from home quit a bit...anyway get in touch if you think your friend would be interested...


<Bad idea to put in phone number...snipped by Mrs M

PM this poster if you're interested>


----------



## tastebud (Jul 7, 2008)

my house will have a room going at the end of july - start of august. double room, fifteen minute walk from central brixton (just off brixton hill). lovely quiet leafy street. sainsbury's just across the main road. sharing with 4 others - three girls & one guy. pretty chilled & quiet during the week but we all party a fair bit at the weekend - me not in the house so much though. really nice place, mostly clean - two bathrooms & separate toilet.

price is 530 but that includes absolutely all bills including internet & weekly cleaner o - not my decision).

i just want someone nice, fun n chilled to move in. guy would be good, but girls are always welcome of course.

furnished, double bed etc, park on our road. oh and kanda is our neighbour


----------



## Kanda (Jul 7, 2008)

tastebud said:


> oh and kanda is our neighbour



You really want to post that??!! 

Hardly a selling point!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 9, 2008)

tastebud said:


> my house will have a room going at the end of july - start of august. double room, fifteen minute walk from central brixton (just off brixton hill). lovely quiet leafy street. sainsbury's just across the main road. sharing with 4 others - three girls & one guy. pretty chilled & quiet during the week but we all party a fair bit at the weekend - me not in the house so much though. really nice place, mostly clean - two bathrooms & separate toilet.
> 
> price is 530 but that includes absolutely all bills including internet & weekly cleaner o - not my decision).
> 
> ...


----------



## elidolly (Jul 16, 2008)

*room wanted around 20th sept*

Hard drinking bibliophile seeking a double room... preferably looking for a place with a garden or close to brockwell park. I'm 22, female, interests in the usual: live music, films, pubs, eclectic tastes in most things so we probably share at least some common ground... Would prefer a household that wasn't too intensely proactive to be honest. I'm used to living with actors and writers, so hockey playing 9 to 5ers might intimidate me. Oh, I'm also clean and a pretty good cook.

Available to move around the 20th of September, pm me. Ta x


----------



## leaty (Aug 1, 2008)

*Room for rent - Lovely Victorian conversion.*

Hello!

We are two guys and a girl in our mid-twenties looking for a female flatmate to balance our friendly household. The room is a good-sized double with queen size bed, fully furnished, all inclusive for £600pcm or £138pw.

Located behind Brixton police station, the house comprises of an open plan kitchen/breakfast room with door to yard, reception room, bathroom with shower and four bedrooms. Other benefits include off-street parking, gated front garden, dishwasher, washing machine/dryer, Sky TV, wireless Broadband connection.

£600 pcm inc. bills, available immediately.

PM for details


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 4, 2008)

My lovely female friend (21) is looking for a new house share in Brixton late August/early September.

She likes drinking tea, eating yummy food, the park and reading books. She also enjoys free events, wine drinking and her sense of humour is top notch! 

Her budget is around £500 inclusive of bills.

PM'S please x


----------



## nick h. (Aug 20, 2008)

A room in Brixton, from 7th Sept, £550 inc. bills: www.gumtree.com/london/95/27204995.html 

Big disadvantage is sharing the flat with me.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Aug 20, 2008)

would it be a crazy scheme if i got a flat in brixton and travelled into kingston every day for uni? 

Doesn't look too far on the map, and i like the sound of brixton, home of urban. 

I want a change of scenery, but also somewhere that feels home-ish. I'm looking for somewhere under £70 a week, with lovely people, for mid september.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 20, 2008)

My daughter lives near Kingston and it's a very long journey on two buses or a bus ride and train journey. It's do-able but takes ages.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Aug 20, 2008)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My daughter lives near Kingston and it's a very long journey on two buses or a bus ride and train journey. It's do-able but takes ages.



if i was near the station it would be more do-able. kingston uni is near the station too. how long would the train take?


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 20, 2008)

I used to do the trip everyday.  It can be quite draining when the trains are delayed (which is pretty frequently ime).

You're best off getting a tube to vauxhall (~5mins) then a train to kingston (~35mins) or surbiton (~25mins)


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Aug 20, 2008)

RaverDrew said:


> I used to do the trip everyday.  It can be quite draining when the trains are delayed (which is pretty frequently ime).
> 
> You're best off getting a tube to vauxhall (~5mins) then a train to kingston (~35mins) or surbiton (~25mins)



thanks! how much did that cost you? the time it takes is fine, and anyway i enjoy sitting on trains


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 20, 2008)

i-am-your-idea said:


> thanks! how much did that cost you? the time it takes is fine, and anyway i enjoy sitting on trains



I used to get a weekly travelcard zones 2-6 which was just over £22. 

Thinking about it now, this was nearly a decade ago.  Can't believe how time flies. 

Just looked it up for you and a student weekly zones 2-6 travelcard is £21.20. That's cheaper than 10 years ago 

£81.50 for the month and £848.00 for the year btw if your interested.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Aug 20, 2008)

RaverDrew said:


> I used to get a weekly travelcard zones 2-6 which was just over £22.
> 
> Thinking about it now, this was nearly a decade ago.  Can't believe how time flies.
> 
> ...



eep! yeah, think thats too much for me, i need to live cheaply.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 20, 2008)

This thread is so fucking Londoncentric


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 20, 2008)

i travelled from brixton to kingston for uni in my third year... its not tooo bad... living in brixton is sooo much better than kingston and its made the transition from uni life to normal work life easier...  It's only twenty mins on the train from vauxhall to surbiton, then ten mins walk to pen road... also it helps if you've got a regular crash place in kingston for after bacchus etc


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Aug 21, 2008)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> living in brixton is sooo much better than kingston and its made the transition from uni life to normal work life easier...



this is what my instincts tell me, but why do you say that?
i do want to be focussed on my uni work, but also want great friends and social life. 

i was lonely in my first year and my work wasn't great. i can find other art students difficult to get on with. for company, i prefer animated people to animators, and people who have experienced something other than education. i think living in brixton, and studying in kingston, i'ld be inspired by occupying two different worlds.

on the other hand, i think i've found a flatshare 5 mins away from uni- seems a lot more practical.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Aug 21, 2008)

also, i have a great friend who has moved to brixton, and love love loves it there.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 2, 2008)

Its made the transition easier because my social life didnt revolve around uni events or friends. I have a good balance of those... it turns out a few of my uni friends who would come and visit me and do things around brixton have moved here since finishing uni earlier this summer 

i really does depend on what you want out it. i just needed to get out of kingston beacuse i was sick sick sick of it and i already had a really decent group of friends here... so it seemed for me the obvious and right and happy for my head and heart thing to do... doesnt mean its right for you tho....

being five mins away from uni is really good when you need to do allnighters in the library and things like that...

Also its easy to think that our lives will magically change when we move... it doesnt always work out like that....


----------



## ringo (Sep 10, 2008)

*Delightful- One Bedroom Split level Flat, Tulse Hill, London SW2*

Fully Furnished One bed flat to rent in Tulse Hill SW2

The flat is quiet and cosy with all mod cons. Including TV, phone and Internet (Phone and Internet are optional).

The rent includes all bills, council tax, phone and Internet.

The flat is central to Tulse Hill and situated near the main bus routes, only a couple of minutes walk from Tulse Hill station- and the infamous Railway Kitchen and Bar.

Bus journey into Brixton 5 to 10 minutes. 10 minute walk to Brockwell Park, Herne Hill.

Would like to rent the flat on a long-term basis preferably.
One Month’s rent and Deposit will be required in advance.

PM for more details/viewing.


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Sep 10, 2008)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Its made the transition easier because my social life didnt revolve around uni events or friends. I have a good balance of those... it turns out a few of my uni friends who would come and visit me and do things around brixton have moved here since finishing uni earlier this summer
> 
> i really does depend on what you want out it. i just needed to get out of kingston beacuse i was sick sick sick of it and i already had a really decent group of friends here... so it seemed for me the obvious and right and happy for my head and heart thing to do... doesnt mean its right for you tho....
> 
> ...



kingston flat is all sorted. im very happy with how its worked out, but i just hope i get on with the other 4 girls!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 24, 2008)

Good luck... hope it works out for you


----------



## Mind (Sep 24, 2008)

*Single Room 450 all inclusive going*

Hi Everyone

Moved out of my room 2 weeks ago, but landlady hasn't found a replacement tenant.

Please PM me if you are interested in a single bedroom in a flat near the bottom end of Railton Road.
Living with one nice, quiet, academic lady in her mid-40s.
Flat is very clean and tidy - cleaner comes once a week and there is washing machine & internet.

£450 all inclusive

Please PM me if you're interested or have more questions.


----------



## MStep23 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Lovely people required for our lovely flat in Brixton SW9*

Hullo

We are renting out our flat just off Stockwell Rd (Brixton end). Details:

The Flat:
-> Spacious Split Level Maisonette
-> 2 Double bedrooms with fitted wardrobes, stripped floorboards and lots of storage space
-> Huge Living Room with stripped floorboards and large sash windows
-> Huge Kitchen with oven, gas hobs, washing machine, fridge freezer and dishwasher
-> New bathroom with proper power shower and bath
-> Whole property is very light and airy
-> Would comfortably house two couples
-> Nice neighbours

The Details:
-> £1250 pcm plus bills
-> Unfurnished (apart from white goods)
-> Available from early / mid Nov

PM me to come and have a look. Snaps here: http://www.gumtree.com/london/31/29253731.html

Cheers
Matt


----------



## zeldarhiando (Oct 13, 2008)

*Not flatshare, but office / studio space*

Anyone know of any reasonable workspace to be had near brixton? (must have wireless!)


----------



## Kameron (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice shared house backing on to Brockwell park, 8 mins walk from Brixton Tube and Herne Hill.

Basement room in a relaxed house share looking out on to the Park. Bigish room, wet room, nice kitchen.

Rent is £460 ppm including light, heat and council tax. Broadband is an extra £10.

We'd prefer a girl to keep the gender balance in this house at 50/50 but I guess who you are is more important than what sex you are.

Drop us a line if you know anyone who might be interested.
Kam


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

I will give you £60 a month for it...


----------



## leigh6 (Nov 10, 2008)

*looking for a home*

Hello people.

I'm squatting in brixton at the moment and very much like the area but i have to leave where i'm living..
I'm thinking about taking the leap into rented accomodation, i've just started to study with open uni and basically need a calm base to operate my life from, but i'm also open to other ideas' a co-opperative would be nice although i'm finding it very hard to actually get on any waiting lists let alone be offered a home.
I've been looking on gumtree but quite frankly a lot of the adverts really scare me as do the pictures of peoples homes.
I just want to live somewhere down to earth, easy going and with nice people/person!
I don't need a luxury appartment next to a river for henious amounts of money which i don't have.
Speaking of which innitially i will be claiming housing ben as i re-adjust to my new living environment/way of doing things.
This doesn't mean i'm lazy and do nothing.
I'm trying to get into volunteering/training at the mo to get me out of the mindless jobs i do for money.

Or maybe there's some people out there looking to squat in brixton and we can find something together.
So.
If anyone reads this and has an idea' room to rent' room in a squat' co-op in the brixton and surrounding area.
I'd be more than happy to hear from you.
Oh yeah, i'm 36 a female and my name's leigh


----------



## nick h. (Nov 16, 2008)

*One person wanted to share the perfect flat. £550 pcm including bills.*

I need a new non-smoking flatmate - just finished burying the last one under the patio. I live in a huge 2 bed Victorian conversion, all mod cons, in Dalberg Road - lovely quiet street halfway between the tube and Brockwell Park. I'm male, 46, journalist...fairly normal, quite tidy, eat lots of fruit, watch the Daily Show...

All bills included except wi-fi, phone and Sky+. Room available now!


----------



## madshadow (Nov 17, 2008)

Im in between moving house, got 2 week gap, so Im gonna be needing a room from the end of this week, approx from friday 20th Nov or thereabouts for about 2 weeks.

If anyone knows of any short term lets, please email me


----------



## shygirl (Dec 11, 2008)

*Woman and daughter in need of dble room*

If anyone knows of largish dble room for a woman and her daughter, please PM me.  Mum is part time student/care worker, girl attends school.

Cheers


----------



## 15 Northgate Ct (Dec 18, 2008)

*Seeking a squat*

seeking a squat or somewhere to share from next June to September inclusive......................

ex local hero SW9..


----------



## tastebud (Jan 14, 2009)

my house will have a room going at the end of this month. double room, fifteen minute walk from central brixton (just off brixton hill). lovely quiet leafy street. sainsbury's just across the main road. sharing with 4 others - three girls & one guy. pretty chilled & quiet during the week but we all party a fair bit at the weekend. really nice place, mostly clean - two bathrooms & separate toilet.

price is 540 but that includes absolutely all bills including internet & weekly cleaner.

i just want someone nice, fun n chilled to move in. guy would be good, but girls are always welcome of course. we're quite good friends and have a laugh and that. take drugs a little. it's all jolly good fun.

furnished, double bed etc, park on our road. oh and kanda is our neighbour


----------



## clandestino (Jan 15, 2009)

a friend of mine is looking for somewhere right now. i'll send her your way.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 16, 2009)

ianw said:


> a friend of mine is looking for somewhere right now. i'll send her your way.


cool.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 21, 2009)

Double room in Brixton. Available NOW!

It's a big Victorian house, very clean and together and with lots of character. We have a big garden/patio for BBQs & parties etc. Central heating, washing machine, tv/dvd, broadband etc etc. 

There's three blokes, a girl (me) and whoever wants to move in. We're arty/creative types I suppose, quite sociable, like going to the boozer, partying, music, havin mates round etc, just looking for someone who is also fairly chilled out.

We're about 10/15 mins walk from the tube, very well served by buses on Brixton Road (3, 59, 159, 133 etc), a few mins from Jamm, a few mins from the beautiful Myatt's Fields park, also walking distance to Camberwell/Loughborough Junction. Shops, off licence, chippy, chemist, doctor's, cashpoint etc all within a few mins walk. The SW9 postcode makes you look hard.

Rent is £395 a month, plus £40 for bills (which covers everything) - works out at a bargain £90 a week plus bills. PM me if you're interested. 

Available from February 1st!


----------



## tastebud (Jan 27, 2009)

edit - i now need a double room too. need to move out 1st march.
please pm me if you have anything! ta


----------



## fatality88 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Coldharbour Lane*

http://www.gumtree.com/london/22/34734122.html
not an advertisement - just can't be arsed posting verbatim in here...


----------



## Aquamarine (Feb 21, 2009)

Room sought for 4 months, starting 7th March. Can pay up to £130 week...


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 22, 2009)

Room available in central brixton in 2 bed flat.

£425/mth rent.  well, the whole flat is £850/month. i have a small room, the available room is MASSIVE, with window boxes . so rent may be negotiable, depending on what happens...
the deposit is similarly negotiable, but a minimum of £425.
water paid up to April 1st, apparently about £30/mth between two after.
ele - about £20-£30/mth each?
gas - about £20/mth between us.
c/tax - just shy of £100/mth between two.

it is an awesome flat.

there is a balcony and then another balcony/fire escape
there are a few rooms which could be shuffled between bedrooms/living roomn (three rooms in total what aren't a kitchen or bathroom. w/shower. kitchen w/ washing maching.  gch etc etc).

it is to share with me, and you (if you want a room).

i am CHUFFED that i am living here, and need to find a housemate within a month.

the deposit is the equivalent to a month's rent.

i am a little drunk right now , as i am in a flat that i *love* and spending me first night in proper (was meant to get keys yesterday and got 'em this afternoon instead)

aye 

pm me for details. if box full, keep trying 

i want to live with rational, normal(ishforurban75) folk.
if you are a loonspud, please do not apply.  (says me )
x


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 24, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> Room available in central brixton in 2 bed flat.
> 
> £425/mth rent.  well, the whole flat is £850/month. i have a small room, the available room is MASSIVE, with window boxes . so rent may be negotiable, depending on what happens...
> the deposit is similarly negotiable, but a minimum of £425.
> ...



Would this be doable on Housing Benefit ?


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2009)

it would.  it is what i am doing.
the landlord's only concern is getting the rent paid, by HB if necessary.. 
as long as the gap between application and HB payment is covered upfront, then no problems...


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 24, 2009)

I have to move out within the next month and need to be somewhere within central Brixton. 

Last time I tried to claim HB (which I admit was a long time ago) they wouldn't pay anything near £425/month.  

If it is do-able then I would be interested, as I could almost certainly borrow the money to cover me until the HB kicks in.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2009)

i need to get me arse down the benefits shop and apply 
and then work it out... 

tbh i'm prepared to go out poledancing (poor punters )to keep this flat on.  anything.
callfuckingcentres.
whatever.

i've never had a home this homey


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm gonna go down to Olive Morris house and make some inquiries about how much HB I am entitled to.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/AdviceBenefits/Benefits/HousingBenefit.htm just came up on google an' all...

in fact... 

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/AdviceBenefits/Benefits/WhatLHARate.htm

apparently the maximum local housing allowance (replacemnt for housing benefit?)  for a 2 bed place is £346.15 per week....

definitely down the benefits shop - i don't think i really understand this at all 

actually, their online calculator (assuming that a housemate would be on incapacity) is saying i'd be eligible for 357.02 weekly (council tax and rent benefit combined)

i shall do the same thing with a jsa based theoretical housemate...  - it comes up with £359.32 weekly...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 24, 2009)

my mates on hb in lambeth and gets £360 per month... but he is under 25 I'm not sure if this affect things....


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 25, 2009)

I was under 25 last time applied, and from what I remember it was less but not by much.

Didn't get the chance to go to Olive Morris House today but will in the morning.

I need to find somewhere asap that's dss friendly, and need to know how much housing benefit I am entitled to.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 25, 2009)

be aware by the way, all potential flatlivers with me, that the flat is.. interesting.
quirky.
a million miles away from ikea.. 
needs some work doing on it but not crumbling or owt - i have access to a toolkit 
and the layout is 'different' but very very sortoutable.

erm, yes.

raverdrew, if you're around brixton tomorrow (well, technically today) do you want to pop over for a shufty?


----------



## Pip (Feb 25, 2009)

Drew, the hostel I was in charged something like £120 a week rent and that was covered (including for under 25 me).


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 25, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> be aware by the way, all potential flatlivers with me, that the flat is.. interesting.
> quirky.
> a million miles away from ikea..
> needs some work doing on it but not crumbling or owt - i have access to a toolkit
> ...



I am, and that would be great.  pm coming your way 



Pip said:


> Drew, the hostel I was in charged something like £120 a week rent and that was covered (including for under 25 me).



Great news  ta Pip.


----------



## zora (Feb 27, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> be aware by the way, all potential flatlivers with me, that the flat is.. interesting.
> quirky.



Having bumped into tufty and been shown round the flat the other day, I can confirm that it is absolutely lovely. And quirky in the best sense of the word. It looks like very happy times will be had there. 
If I didn't have a very happy quirky home already I'd be tempted!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 3, 2009)

has the room gone tufty? I tried to pm you but your box is full


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like it has, mrsdarlingskiss...  sorry, me box is now cleared but a little late (lost me interwebs access for a week-ish, innit?


----------



## fogbat (Mar 4, 2009)

zora said:


> Having bumped into tufty and been shown round the flat the other day, I can confirm that it is absolutely lovely. And quirky in the best sense of the word. It looks like very happy times will be had there.
> If I didn't have a very happy quirky home already I'd be tempted!



I can also confirm its quirkiness and charm.

It's like the inside of Tufty's head, turned into a flat


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 4, 2009)

^^   that is what i've been saying all along!

much storage, loads of clutter, starting to learn to put stuff in boxes and on shelves... 

i managed to set some chip wrapper on fire earlier. christ knows what that says about the inside of my head..


----------



## fogbat (Mar 4, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> i managed to set some chip wrapper on fire earlier. christ knows what that says about the inside of my head..



Flammable brains


----------



## nebulous (Mar 9, 2009)

My room's going to be available from 1st April. it's lovely and big, fully furnished and has the most comfortable double bed I've ever slept on. has wooden floorboards, two skylights and a window that looks out on to trees, it feel quite secluded. 

Houses is on a quiet brixton street. rent's £450 a month which includes internet but not bills. the rest of the house is big and light too- real fire in the living room.  sharing with one other girl. 

really well connected, 10/15 min walk to the tube, 5 minutes walk to brockwell park,  buses to the end of the street all day and night. girls preferred but boys considered.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 9, 2009)

Double room in Brixton. Available NOW!

It's a big Victorian house, clean and together and with lots of character. We have a big garden/patio for BBQs & parties etc. Central heating, washing machine, tv/dvd, broadband etc etc.

There's three blokes, a girl (me) and whoever wants to move in. We're arty/creative types I suppose, quite sociable, like going to the boozer, partying, music, havin mates round etc, just looking for someone who is also fairly chilled out.

We're about 10/15 mins walk from the tube, very well served by buses on Brixton Road (3, 59, 159, 133 etc), a few mins from Jamm, a few mins from the beautiful Myatt's Fields park, also walking distance to Camberwell/Loughborough Junction. Shops, off licence, chippy, chemist, doctor's, cashpoint etc all within a few mins walk. The SW9 postcode makes you look hard.

Rent is £395 a month, plus £40 for bills (which covers everything) - works out at a bargain £90 a week plus bills. PM me if you're interested.

Available Now!


----------



## RaverDrew (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm moving in with tufty yay !!!!!


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 9, 2009)

(((raverdrew))) 

don't blame me for any upward turns your music listening takes..


----------



## Eggby (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a double room available in an ex-authority flat excellently located just off Brixton High Street, a three minute walk to the tube. To share with a really nice Polish girl and her partner.
The flat has all mod cons, is very light and airy, located in a quiet and secure family block, with central heating, shower, washing machine, laminate flooring etc.
The room is available for £350 pcm plus bills and council tax, (50 pounds a month), from now or from the start of next month.
Please pm me if you are interested.  Zoe.


----------



## pootle (Mar 26, 2009)

If anyone knows of any 1 bed flats in and around Brixton/Herne Hill coming available in the next few months, can you let me know.  A flat with a garden or at least some outside space would be the dream, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 31, 2009)

*Two Double rooms in Brixton. End of April/Beg of May
*
It's a big Victorian house, clean and together and with lots of character. We have a big garden/patio for BBQs & parties etc. Central heating, washing machine, tv/dvd, broadband etc etc.

There's me (a girl), a boy and whoever wants to move in. We're arty/creative types I suppose, quite sociable, like going to the boozer, partying, music, havin mates round etc, just looking for someone who is also fairly chilled out.

We're about 10/15 mins walk from the tube, very well served by buses on Brixton Road (3, 59, 159, 133 etc), a few mins from Jamm, a few mins from the beautiful Myatt's Fields park, also walking distance to Camberwell/Loughborough Junction. Shops, off licence, chippy, chemist, doctor's, cashpoint etc all within a few mins walk. The SW9 postcode makes you look hard.

Rent is £460 for the massive room inc all bills and £435 for the good sized double inc all bills (which covers everything) PM me if you're interested.


----------



## fatality88 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Large Double Room - very close to tube and amenities*

I have a large double double room available now sharing a 3 bed flat with 2 males.
Coldharbour Lane between Brixton Road and Atlantic Road (NOT Clifton Mansions).
£361(cheap!)pcm exclusive + one months bond. Wifi Broadband. Large shared lounge room.
c/tax - 33pcm. other bills variable.
email : room@brixton-london.co.uk


----------



## pootle (Apr 11, 2009)

My room is going to be available from the end of May - double bedroom in a 3 storey town, 3 bedroom house, with garden, garage and OSP.   Nice big lounge and kitchen for socialising but its not really a party house, beyond the occasional late night booze sessions.

It's about 2 mins from West Norwood High Street and the train station, quite near the cemetary.  Rent is atound £350 pcm plus bills, which are about £150 a month, I'd guess....


----------



## Ractay (Apr 26, 2009)

*2 large double bedrooms -Streatham Hill...*

I have two very large double bedrooms available to rent in our lovely flat. 
The rooms are both furnished with double bed, wardrobe, chest of drawers, 2 bedside cabinets and a TV. 

The flat itself is a 3 bedroom, 2 bathroom, ground floor victorian conversion, with own private garden. It comes with all mod cons.. SKY TV, WI-FI- , WASHING MASHING etc..We have a huge living room that has beautiful skylights and tons of daylight that just floods in !! Patio doors onto the garden.. Its on a lovely quiet residential road with free parking . Just off Streatham Hill, very near the bus garage.. ( Wavertree Road ) 

You would be sharing with myself and boyfriend and our Cat ..
We are very laid back, enjoy a drink, smoke, like our football, very sociable and friendly. We also have wonderful neighbours, which is a bonus.  

Both rooms are available now and ready to view.

The rooms are going for £450 exclusive each and a deposit will be needed. 


Cheers

Ractay


----------



## cassette (Jun 1, 2009)

*Large room - brixton*

Hey everyone,

We have a room available in our flat from 26th June. The room is large with a high ceiling. The flat is on the ground floor of a Victorian house and is shared between 3 people. We have a sunny and green garden, shared livingroom, kitchen and bathroom.

Located on Brixton Hill (near to the White Horse), its close to shops, pubs and the tube. Ideal for any easy going person.

483 pcm Excluding bills


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Room wanted from August onwarerds*

well, my contract runs out in august, and my joint tenancy agreement isn't being renewed (landlord issues with my housemate rather than me).. 
so yep. i'm looking for a room in brixton, from mid/late august (it's only nine weeks off - eek!) - furnished, or unfurnished.  ideally as low rent as possible (and able to take housing benefit).
if you know of anything even vaguely suitable, please let me know 

ta x


----------



## MonkeyLover (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey,

If anyone has any info on squats in Brixton with a room going Id be really grateful to hear!

headlesschicken666@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 21, 2009)

*Two very large double rooms available for rent in Brixton - from Aug/Sept*

One room available from around the start of August
One room available from around the start of September

Sharing with a few other people, it's a big Victorian house with lots of character and original features, on a quiet, leafy road, with a big garden, broadband, large shared living room, central heating etc. 10/15 mins walk from Brixton tube and Loughborough Junction overground, also fairly close to Oval and Stockwell tube, and lots of buses nearby. 2 mins walk from the beautiful Myatt's Field park and lots of shops, a library, chippy, Chinese, off licence, cashpoint etc nearby.

Rent is around £420 per month plus about £30-40 bills (tbc).

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 27, 2009)

Brixton Hatter's house is a brilliant place to live. I miss my housemates already, boo!


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2009)

last ditch attempt to try hang on to where i'm at at the moment....

double room going in 2 bed flat, central brixton, to fill ASAP;
the room's quite large, fully furnished (including a sofa, if you want it...).  shared living room/bathroom/kitchen/patio (w/growing space, if you're gardening inclined) gch, bath, shower, washing machine,  etc...
consider anything from a short term up to a six month let.
couples welcome.

please pm for further details


----------



## Kanda (Aug 5, 2009)

I may be up for a short term from Sept 15th... pain in the arse cos I don't know right now, just throwing it out.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 11, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I may be up for a short term from Sept 15th... pain in the arse cos I don't know right now, just throwing it out.




I may be up for the same at around the same time . Not sure yet either so I'll throw it out there with Kanda


----------



## colacubes (Aug 11, 2009)

Do either of you know how short term?  My neighbour was looking for a new flatmate and I'm not sure whether she found one so I can check.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 11, 2009)

nipsla said:


> Do either of you know how short term?  My neighbour was looking for a new flatmate and I'm not sure whether she found one so I can check.



Until I can get a job out of London .


----------



## colacubes (Aug 11, 2009)

Termite Man said:


> Until I can get a job out of London .




I'll check with her in the next couple of days and see whether she's still looking.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 11, 2009)

nipsla said:


> I'll check with her in the next couple of days and see whether she's still looking.


cool . Won't be untill the end of september though ( or even the start of october )


----------



## Kanda (Aug 11, 2009)

I haven't a clue. Give TM dibs though!

I may have a temp room above my local (disaster!) and really need to work out timescales on new flat, as in kick their arse and talk to them.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 11, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I haven't a clue. Give TM dibs though!
> 
> I may have a temp room above my local (disaster!) and really need to work out timescales on new flat, as in kick their arse and talk to them.



I might not need it . Everything has suddenly gone from being nicely planned to up in the air !


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 2, 2009)

pootle said:


> If anyone knows of any 1 bed flats in and around Brixton/Herne Hill coming available in the next few months, can you let me know.  A flat with a garden or at least some outside space would be the dream, but I'm not holding my breath!



Ditto.


----------



## dirtyfruit (Sep 2, 2009)

3 peeps will be leaving my homie house in central brixton in the next month.  

 The rents are cheap but you get what you pay for. Anyone who may be interested can PM me and I can fill you in and give you the landlord's number. I've lived in three of his houses in Brixton in the last 4 years and although they are far from perfect it has been great, especially for some.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 2, 2009)

I hereby endorse said landlord


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 3, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## ohal (Sep 6, 2009)

*Looking for a Flatshare*

Hi,

Sorry for double-posting but I didn't notice this thread before. 

I am looking for a room in the Brixton area.
I am a 27 years old girl, musician and visual artist, starting a year long
MA course in Goldsmiths University. 

Please contact me if you happen to have or hear about an available room
in the Brixton area. 

Thanks,
Ohal

ohalgrietzer [at] gmail


----------



## twister (Sep 8, 2009)

Not brixton, but not far off. Two rooms available in our lovely victorian flatshare in gipsy hill/palace going at the end of the month:

http://www.moveflat.com/c/314245.htm


----------



## mccliche (Oct 12, 2009)

lookin to move brix hill area in the next few weeks (anywhere north of The Fridge really, currently live josephine avenue and want to stay round there).

ideally would like to share with no more than 2 people.

i'm 29, clean, sociable, laid back, don't smoke but don't mind people that do and have a decent job...approach me!


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 25, 2009)

anyone got a heads up on a one bed flat /studio, or even a house share with nice people possibly?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 25, 2009)

mccliche said:


> lookin to move brix hill area in the next few weeks (anywhere north of The Fridge really, currently live josephine avenue and want to stay round there).
> 
> ideally would like to share with no more than 2 people.
> 
> i'm 29, clean, sociable, laid back, don't smoke but don't mind people that do and have a decent job...approach me!



If you're female send me a PM and I'll send you my mate's number. I know a shared house which is looking to keep its gender balance. Forget the name of the road but it's the one before Elm Park.


----------



## TylerD (Oct 26, 2009)

Looking for a new place in Brixton or nearby asap. Currently staying in Brixton Hill with friends of friends, who are really lovely, but this was only ever a stopgap thing. I'd prefer a proper flatshare, rather than living with a resident landlord thanks.


----------



## HeleneP (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi...1 double bedroom is available  (1st of december) in Brixton Hill.
for a single person: a bright double bedroom overlooking the garden. Built in cupboard, chest of drawers and comfy double bed.
http://www.gumtree.com/london/19/48365819.html
THE RENT
£450 pm, to be paid on the first day of each new month, we pay monthly not weekly. We require one full month’s deposit. The rent is all inclusive ...(Council tax, water, electricity, cleaning, tv, heating, wireless internet, toilet paper..)
THE HOUSE
Large spacious home, with lovely big garden, full of flowers and home grown veggies, where we relax when the weather is fine. Bright house, plenty of light and room to move.
Huge living room, fully equiped kitchen, 2 toilets, one bathroom with bath, plenty storages, room for bikes and off street parking.  It is a quiet home where we watch TV, enjoy our quiet time and basically get away from the hustle and bustle of city life… We all know how to clean up after ourselves and do not disturb each other by slamming doors and blaring music…

Send me a PM if interested or have a look to the links to find pics and contact details.
Have a nice day.
Hélène


----------



## HeleneP (Nov 18, 2009)

Up to date link for the bedroom :
http://www.gumtree.com/london/01/49332701.html
Helene


----------



## TylerD (Nov 25, 2009)

dirtyfruit said:


> 3 peeps will be leaving my homie house in central brixton in the next month.
> 
> The rents are cheap but you get what you pay for. Anyone who may be interested can PM me and I can fill you in and give you the landlord's number. I've lived in three of his houses in Brixton in the last 4 years and although they are far from perfect it has been great, especially for some.



I'm now a tenant of said landlord and can confirm that his rents are cheap and the houses are basic but pretty decent for the money.

He's looking for two new tenants right now, so if any urbanites are looking, drop me a pm...


----------



## Chaucerians (Dec 31, 2009)

*Great room in massive house - brixton/herne hill - chaucer road*

Click here for link to details...

http://www.gumtree.com/london/61/51320161.html

Available end of Jan - deposit of £606 required.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 3, 2010)

That could suit us. We're just looking for somewhere for 6 months while Agent Sparrow gets her job sorted out so we can get back into a place of our own. I think she'll be contacting you.

If anyone else knows of short term rooms for let, let us know!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 9, 2010)

Crispy said:


> That could suit us. We're just looking for somewhere for 6 months while Agent Sparrow gets her job sorted out so we can get back into a place of our own. I think she'll be contacting you.
> 
> If anyone else knows of short term rooms for let, let us know!



Just to make this more explicit:

Couple looking for room in friendly shared house, Brixton area preferably but surrounding boroughs would also be OK. We'd be looking to stay about 6 months. Extra person for bathroom in the morning rush would *not *be a problem until I start work, which could well take 4 months from now given that when I do get something I won't be able to start until I'm CRB checked, which seems to be taking a good 2 months at the moment. We're shared house trained, and have a good chocolate brownie recipee.


----------



## SW9 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Hi everyone!!!!!!!!*

Hi everyone, I am looking for a largeish room In the Brixton area.
I am laid back, a guy, and a freelance designer and other stuff.
Looking to move asap.
THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stance (Jan 15, 2010)

My friend lives in Brixton. She seems to really dig it. I put in the London flatshares thread that I'm looking to move to London (I don't know that much about London) in June when my lease/flat finishes. I'm a country bumpkin at heart so the thought of living in London scares me a bit! My lady lives in London so I'd like to move there. Brighton is somewhat limited in job opportunities and London seems to be the place to go.


----------



## inkslinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello there
My landlord has decided to sell the house I'm living in, so I've got a couple of months to find somewhere new, preferably in Brixton/surrounding area, preferably a biggish room to fit my drawing set up. I'm an easy going self employed cartoonist/illustrator, currently on working tax credit and so eligible for housing benefit, which seems to be a sticking point with most landlords. Currently paying £380 pcm, so something priced around there would be sweet. If you have anything, or just have advice on how to clear the Housing benefit hurdle, get in touch at Marxtafford@yahoo.com. Cheers


----------



## mccliche (Mar 16, 2010)

Not strictly a flat-share, but if anyone knows of anyone renting any decent 2 bed places on/around brixton hill area (top or bottom etc), then set me a pm?

cheers


----------



## flickerx (Mar 18, 2010)

*flatsharing advice.*

I've just got a job in Brixton so I'm looking to move close to where I work.

I havent lived in London for over 12 years so I'm a bit... nervous about it. Dont really know that many people there.

Started looking around on gumtree, craigslist, and moveflat.
Anyone got any other recommendations for websites to look at?
Are they the most popular three?

The wages for the job are not great, around £17k a year, so I guess £100 a week is my upper limit. I'd prefer to live in a house rather than an apartment.

I dont eat meat so it would be good to share with similar minded folk. 
Anyone know if there's a vegetarian cafe with a noticeboard in the area?

All help is very much appreciated... thanks.


----------



## boxface (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey, My name is James, I'm looking for a room in a share, with chilled out friendly people.

I'm a Film student at LCC in Elephant. I'm 21 in a couple of months. I like to think that I'm a friendly guy with a decent sense of humor and I'm open minded, I don't like to judge people on the way they like to live, I'll basically be friends with anyone, regardless of age, race, gender, creed, w/e. 

My Budget is £500pcm inc bills max.

At the moment I'm paying about £450 in Earl's Court but the room is tiny and the journey to college is starting to piss me off and cost a lot.

Also I don't really gel well with the people here, they are kind of work-eat-sleep-repeat types, I'd prefer to live with more sociable people, also the neighbors are these stupid old people that complain to the council whenever they here the slightest bit of noise (the washing machine was on "too" late apparently! I can't even hear it from my room and I live right next to it!) lol, - so basicly I need to get out of there.

If anyone knows anywhere suitable, I would greatly apreaciate anyone hooking me up. - my number is   07-930-916-844

Thanks


----------



## Choc (Apr 7, 2010)

*not strictly brixton but brockley 30 mins bike ride away...*

Hello this is for a medium lenght let up to 9 month (or longer if we decide not to put on market at all -sorry for being vague),

hello we are looking for private tenants for a lovely:


1 bed flat in Brockley in the lovely Conservation area.

Situated on quiet street in Conservation Area - near to Deptford Bridge DLR, Brockley, St Johns and both New Cross railway stations.    

1x double-bedroom, kitchen (incl washing machine and dining area), bathroom (bath & shower), seperate good sized reception room. 2 little Balconies with lots of sun, First floor. 

Would normally rent for £700 pcm (via estate agent) but will let for £650 pcm excl bills for a couple or £600 pcm excl bills to a single person. 

It is overall a smallish flat. but really lovely in a victorian conversion.

We are looking to put this flat on the market aprrox beg of july and hoping to sell it within 9 months. This would mean that we are looking for a very reliable person who will tidy up the flat before viewings and that the estate agent will hold keys as well (viewings will only take place after confirming with you). a little rent reduction from above price may be possible for the right person- 

cheers choc


----------



## gabi (May 8, 2010)

Hey all, lookin for a room in brix in the next few weeks - if anyone knows of one going, then please send me a PM...

thanks!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 2, 2010)

two rooms available in my neighbour's house - here

£400pcm available now.


----------



## LadyR (Jun 15, 2010)

I've got a large double room available in my lovely flatshare as I'm moving out.  Top of Brixton Hill, £449 per month including all bills except phone & broadband.  Details here http://www.gumtree.com/london/28/60309828.html


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 22, 2010)

let me know if anyone has a room as i'm looking to rejoin the human race


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 23, 2010)

theres a room going at my old place... see brixton hatters post above


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 24, 2010)

chhers, will PM him


----------



## lettuce (Jul 1, 2010)

*Looking for a room - September onwards*

Hey,

I'm looking to move to the Brixton area beginning to mid-September - let me know if you hear of anyone with a spare room to rent!


Val


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Aug 1, 2010)

hi, im looking for a flatshare/room. i want to move out before friday. ideally looking for a small, cheap room in a flat with lovely people. i am friendly, tidy and i like pets and children. please message me if you can help! thanks


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 30, 2010)

ok, i definitely need to be out at the end of october now so let me know if you hear of a nice big friendly flatshare going people.  preferably not in a party house.


----------



## sairalalala (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello, I'm looking for a room in Brixton or surrounding area - Camberwell/Peckham/Elephant/Stockwell/Kennington/Brixton - you get the idea! 
Am folk/trad musician/singer..34, working full time at the moment in music based work...play in a couple of bands...like cooking but don't get a chance to do it 
as much as I like...friendly and tidy up after myself...looking for a double room to rent asap! Could move in the weekend...or next week or so 
please get in touch if you know of anywhere that's ok!


----------



## Streatham_Mao (Jan 11, 2011)

Spare room for rent in Streatham Vale.  We're two female professionals and one male undergrad looking for a new person (or a couple).  Full details here.


----------



## cardboardspike (Jan 14, 2011)

We have a large room available in our shared flat in Herne Hill, £420 pcm excluding bills. The details are here: http://www.gumtree.com/london/33/71847933.html


----------



## Tinich (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a one-bed flat - or a large room in a flatshare, maybe with a study - mid-March onwards. Am female, professional & v reliable


----------



## Aquamarine (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm looking for a room short term let 2/3 months in Brixton.


----------



## Jackrees (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all 

We have a room for rent in camberwell if anyones interested . Its on Medlar street. c£505 per month including bills. 

Send me a message if you want any more details.

Jack


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm letting my spare room out again see here  available now.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm looking for either a one bedroom flat on a fairly long-term basis, or a room in a shared place on a short-term (up to 3 months?) n the Brixton/Denmark Hill/Herne Hill/Camberwell (as long as I'm in Lambeth really. and prefer to not be Streathamwards, if poss) area for just me.  I am ideally looking to move no later than the beginning of may, and am getting a bit  about how close this is getting! please pm if you know of anything going?

thanks very much x


----------



## pootle (Apr 20, 2011)

My lovely, lovely mate is looking for a room, max budget £400.  He works in Clapham Junction, very well house trained, likes to go out and have some fun on a fairly frequent basis but is not a 24hour party animal.

Lemme know if anything suitable comes along!  Thanks!


----------



## cardboardspike (May 22, 2011)

Wow, it's not that long since I last posted here; we've now got another spare room in our shared flat in Herne Hill. This one's a single room, very small but cheap at £300 pcm, details here: http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-hous...-shared-flat-herne-hill-south-london/79295563

My former cohabitants really are moving out for legit reasons. I'm not some kind of sociopathic bang-murderer with a taste for sautéed flatmate, honest


----------



## twistedAM (May 30, 2011)

cardboardspike said:


> Wow, it's not that long since I last posted here; we've now got another spare room in our shared flat in Herne Hill. This one's a single room, very small but cheap at £300 pcm, details here: http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-hous...-shared-flat-herne-hill-south-london/79295563
> 
> My former cohabitants really are moving out for legit reasons. I'm not some kind of sociopathic bang-murderer with a taste for sautéed flatmate, honest



Only just saw this. Is it still available? I know someone who'd probably really want it.


----------



## artyfarty (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello
I'm looking for a small one bedroom flat/studio in South London, Brixton area ideal.
Can wire, plumb and decorate if it helps. Would consider a large room in a houseshare.
I'm male, employed, amenable, 49, and housetrained if anyone can help?
Thanks
fairbrass@gmail.com
H


----------



## ThelmaSE5 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm advertising a room in Camberwell which is available from the weekend of 2nd July. My time for doing viewings is fairly limited but I will be dedicating tomorrow night (wed 22nd) and possibly next wednesday too depending on the outcome. 

Here is the advert - please get in touch if you're interested. My number is 07775 990112

http://www.flatshare.com/flatshare/flatshare_detail.pl?flatshare_id=957132

Thanks!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 28, 2011)

*Room for the summer*

Does anyone know someone who might be interested in renting a room in a homely flat in brilliant Brixton for the month of July and possibly a few days of August? Its with two lovely girls, really near the centre of Brixton, zone two, Victoria Line. All of that jazz. Best of all if it is really cheap at £400 including everything (I'm even going to donate a lightbulb as there wasn't one when I moved in ). If you could pass this around to anyone you think might be interested that would be really brilliant. I'm sad to be leaving this flat and think it would be a great place for someone to set up home for a month. Any questions, speak or text Annie Capper on 07989 444397. Thanks!


----------



## hmmph (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello, does anyone know of someone looking for a room to rent? I'm moving out of my house share on Railton Road on 16th July so my large double room is available to rent. The house is really lovely with cool, quirky, somewhat disheveled features and comes inclusive of 2 cool, quirky, somewhat disheveled fellas (don't tell them I said that  ). I currently pay £500 all inclusive but I’m sure that’s negotiable. I'm only moving because of my ever itchy feet but I love the guys and will still be a visitor. If you know someone, can you ask them to give me a call on _number removed_ Thanks xxx


----------



## idumea (Jul 7, 2011)

Right, this is a bit of a long-shot. A friend and I* are both looking for somewhere to move to in Brixton in early September. We're either looking for a two bed flat, or two free rooms in an existing house-share, or for someone like-minded to buddy up and look for a three bed flat. £400-500pm, cheaper preferred. 

*I: female, work for an NGO, know a fair few Urbanites and can provide a character reference if required.
My friend: male, works in theatre, can also provide a character reference.

We're both relaxed, friendly, lefty people, early/mid 20s. We do like the odd party but are not 24 hour drug machines and respect things like work nights and sleeping patterns. Getting on well with our housemates is really important. 

Drop me a PM if any of this seems pertinent...?


----------



## Lizzieh (Jul 20, 2011)

Does any of you local Brixton folk need a room?! I've got a lovely double room going for rent for 550pcm all bills included. Its on St Matthew's road. Very close to Mango Landing and the Ritzy.
Here's the link on Spare room.co.uk

http://www.spareroom.co.uk/flatshare/flatshare_detail.pl?flatshare_id=1862921

Its a really nice flat and I'm pretty cool too!

cheers. Liz


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2011)

Not for me, but friends are looking for a Brixton one bed if anyone knows of any?


----------



## mcmaxstar (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello there, I'm new here...

If anyone is here is after a short let until the end of August, £490 p/cm pro rata, we have a nice double room going on Saltoun Road, right next the Ritzy and the Effra.

Here is the link on spare room: http://www.spareroom.co.uk/flatshar...=10&search_id=61790802&sort_by=age&mode=list&

Ta. Max


----------



## mccliche (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi, anyone that knows of a 2-bed flat in the Brixton Hill area, 1000-1200 a month?
Then please pm me...safe

I live just off Elm Park currently and am very keen to stay as much in the same area as I can.


----------



## Stubitoutagain (Aug 15, 2011)

Two bed flat with garden and parking in brixton. Available early Sept. Viewing now.
Check this link for more details.....
http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-hous...flat-with-garden-and-parking-brixton/85747194


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2011)

Stubitoutagain said:


> Two bed flat with garden and parking in brixton. Available early Sept. Viewing now.
> Check this link for more details.....
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-hous...flat-with-garden-and-parking-brixton/85747194



Expensive


----------



## Greebo (Aug 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Expensive


Love the way it's described as having excellent transport links and being close to Brixton tube and Herne Hill station... er, yes, if you don't mind yomping.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Love the way it's described as having excellent transport links and being close to Brixton tube and Herne Hill station... er, yes, if you don't mind yomping.



Dunno, the other 'double' bedroom might be bigger than the one in the photo. Looks like an £1,000 - £1,200 tops place to me. We are round the corner paying less than £1500 for a flat with three (actual) double rooms with gardens. Perhaps the poster should be a bit less greedy


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 29, 2011)

Double room available Brixton SW2 from end Sept

My friend is looking for a new flatmate - all the details here. Nice flat, great location and super flatmate of course!

http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-houses/double-room-in-brixton/86895100


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 30, 2011)

sparkybird said:


> Double room available Brixton SW2 from end Sept
> 
> My friend is looking for a new flatmate - all the details here. Nice flat, great location and super flatmate of course!
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-houses/double-room-in-brixton/86895100



That looks like it might be quite good for me. I have 2 months off work now and once my house is sold I'm cycling round france and I will technically be homeless so I will need somewhere when I get back (end of september), It would only be a short term thing though.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 1, 2011)

I think she's looking for longer term, but of course get in touch!


----------



## Mation (Sep 30, 2011)

Right, so I'm finally ready to move down south, to Brixton or thereaboutsish. Looking for a double room in a house or flatshare, preferably all inc, for <£450 pcm.  This is a big step for a north-Londoner!  But most of my friends are down that way, so it shouldn't be tooo too much of a shock


----------



## JenA (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi - Myself, F, and my flatmate, M, are looking to move to Brixton sharpish - we're looking for a 2 bed flat, people to buddy up with or 2 rooms in a larger place if the set up was right. We both work for an NGO, like a good dance and a drink from time to time but know what's important, are respectful and considerate, etc. We're looking for a place to call home for a year. Any takers?


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 15, 2011)

Me and my missus are looking for a one or two bed flat in the areas of Brixton Hill, Tulse Hill, Streatham, and even possibly West Norwood.  But we are looking to move ideally in the first week of Jan, which appears to be too far in the distant future for the majority of properties we can see on rightmove/gumtree etc.

Both working. not pets or kids (although we are working on the last one)


----------



## Ninjaprints (Nov 30, 2011)

I am currently looking out for a local large room or bedsit/studio in Brixton.

For the last 9 years I have been a tennant at the same house, I was in Prague a few weeks ago and my landlords workers who were stripping paint from our windows set the curtains on fire, this then spread to the bed below, the fire burned through one room and into our kitchen.  The workers of course did not call the fire brigade who are situated less than a minutes walk from my house and let it burn for some time before breaking in and putting the fire out with water despite mains cables being exposed.

In the process of the fire my little cat was killed and our entire house damaged by the smoke in a drastic way, now our house is uninhabitable and our landlord (whos construction company caused the illegal damage) is refusing to assist with housing us in any way, shape or form and trying to force us to remove our posessions from the house whilst having nowhere to take them or homes.

Currently I am staying with friends, but this is not ideal and I am looking for a large room or something suitable to rent and any options.  Have been a reliable tennant for 9 years in the same house and have one surviving cat to look after and 2 lizards as well as a large amount of belongings to try and find a place for.

Anyone know of any options please let me know, times are fairly desperate.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 30, 2011)

Ninjaprints said:


> I am currently looking out for a local large room or bedsit/studio in Brixton.
> 
> For the last 9 years I have been a tennant at the same house, I was in Prague a few weeks ago and my landlords workers who were stripping paint from our windows set the curtains on fire, this then spread to the bed below, the fire burned through one room and into our kitchen. The workers of course did not call the fire brigade who are situated less than a minutes walk from my house and let it burn for some time before breaking in and putting the fire out with water despite mains cables being exposed.
> 
> ...


Sounds dreadful. I can't help with where to stay but if you are looking to establish your rights with regard to your LL then you should get most info you need here http://www.landlordzone.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?3-Residential-Letting-Questions


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 30, 2011)

shit ninjaprints... really sorry to hear your story... I hope you find somewhere soon.


----------



## gabi (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone know of a double room going in brixton or surrounding areas at the mo?


----------



## annama (Jan 4, 2012)

gabi said:


> Anyone know of a double room going in brixton or surrounding areas at the mo?


Yes!

http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-houses/lovely-room-in-brixton/94049751

a room has come up in our house on dalberg road.
doing viewings next week, probably best to message via gumtree.

a


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2012)

Probably too early to post this but seems me and Kitty will be looking to move end of April. Really want to stay in the Brixton area or near surrounds if possible. If anyone is planning to leave a place around this time or knows of one coming up would love to hear.

1 couple
Pretty flexible
1-2 bedrooms ideally
Don't need furniture but can work around that
Move in end of April







(prefer not to be near Nando's)


----------



## MissL (Feb 20, 2012)

we've just sold our brixton flat and have to move out before we can move into our new place - also in brixton. we'll be homeless/ 'between houses' (if you're that way inclined) for a few weeks. just wondering if anyone has or knows of a short-term let from march 10th onwards, say until mid-end april? let me know...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Probably too early to post this but seems me and Kitty will be looking to move end of April. Really want to stay in the Brixton area or near surrounds if possible. If anyone is planning to leave a place around this time or knows of one coming up would love to hear.
> 
> 1 couple
> Pretty flexible
> ...



We still have our eyes peeled.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> We still have our eyes peeled.


 
That's going to be a bit disturbing for potential flatmates!


----------



## homerlusk (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm also looking in the Brixton area, just me and some books. I can move whenever so even if it's a bit away... I don't smoke, I'm small and I'm not a bad cook. Or if anyone wants to join forces. I've never lived with strangers but everyone seems to want to live East for some reason and I want to be back South...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2012)

There really does seem to be a much lower number of places round Brixton than there were a couple of years ago. Got alerts set up on the property websites, checking Gumtree and speaking to a few estate agents but there is little about. What is about near us is damn expensive (like this one bed) with prices for a 1 bed flat seeming to be around £1,000pcm in Brixton. 

Really don't want to leave Brixton  but it is bloody difficult to sort out


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 12, 2012)

Think you are right, there's *much* less around.
I still get property alerts from when I moved 2 years ago - haven't bothered to cancel them as there's so little around that I hardly get many anyway these days. (or maybe prices have just gone up so much, that I just don't get many alerts in what was my price range?) I'm dreading having to move again as I don't think I could afford to stay round here.

That place in your link is expensive, but it's a good location - I used to live opposite in Brixton Hill Court always felt OK round those flats & park.  The living room sizes will probably be generous as well, since it's ex-council, & those blocks look like they've had some work done recently. Still a lot for one-bed flat though .


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2012)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Think you are right, there's *much* less around.
> I still get property alerts from when I moved 2 years ago - haven't bothered to cancel them as there's so little around that I hardly get many anyway these days. (or maybe prices have just gone up so much, that I just don't get many alerts in what was my price range?) I'm dreading having to move again as I don't think I could afford to stay round here.


 
Trendy Brixton eh? 



Ms Ordinary said:


> That place in your link is expensive, but it's a good location - I used to live opposite in Brixton Hill Court always felt OK round those flats & park. The living room sizes will probably be generous as well, since it's ex-council, & those blocks look like they've had some work done recently. Still a lot for one-bed flat though .


 
Often hard to judge from Rightmove update as rental properties rarely have a floorplan and often no pictures. I live near there now and would not worry about the flat. Still, once you add on bills and commute costs it is bad.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 12, 2012)

My friend bought a flat in one of those blocks. They might be absolutely fine but her experience was that the first night she stayed there, she and a friend were chased into the front door and into the lift by three young men who threatened them and called them white bitches. The flat was great but I wonder if there's been a big divide between the have and the have nots on that estate since the newer blocks were built.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 12, 2012)

First night an isolated incident?


----------



## nagapie (Mar 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> First night an isolated incident?


 
Impossible to say. She never stayed there again.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Impossible to say. She never stayed there again.


 
Really? Just sold the place after the first night? When was this?


----------



## nagapie (Mar 13, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Really? Just sold the place after the first night? When was this?


 
Two or three years ago. She was too scared to stay there again. Luckily it was really her mum's flat, although she had chosen it, so they just put it straight on the rental market and it's been that way ever since.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2012)

nagapie said:
			
		

> Two or three years ago. She was too scared to stay there again. Luckily it was really her mum's flat, although she had chosen it, so they just put it straight on the rental market and it's been that way ever since.



I see. That is a shame but I live nearby and don't see or hear much from there. We lived on an estate before the current place and while we witnessed a couple of hairy incidents they were not directed at us.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 13, 2012)

Fwiw, I'm not sure waiting for accommodation to be advertised is the right thing to do atm. If agents think you're the right 'type' - in work, not trouble, etc - and they can pidgeon hole you as 'urgent, needs to move by end of this month, nice people' they will let you know when something is "coming up". Building relationships with agents is the key, I think.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2012)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Fwiw, I'm not sure waiting for accommodation to be advertised is the right thing to do atm. If agents think you're the right 'type' - in work, not trouble, etc - and they can pidgeon hole you as 'urgent, needs to move by end of this month, nice people' they will let you know when something is "coming up". Building relationships with agents is the key, I think.



To a degree perhaps. 

The reason for posting here is that some Urbs may be moving out of a place around the time we are looking to move.


----------



## gags (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello hello.

A friend suggested I let the Urban75 people know about a room going in the flat I rent in Herne Hill. So here I am, doing just that....

If you want to know a bit more check out this little (Flash) website : http://www.shareaflatwithgareth.com/

Cheers.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 13, 2012)

gags said:


> Hello hello.
> 
> A friend suggested I let the Urban75 people know about a room going in the flat I rent in Herne Hill. So here I am, doing just that....
> 
> ...


nice and a bit of effort put in..respect


----------



## gags (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## tendril (Mar 14, 2012)

Lovely large sunny bay windowed room in relaxed house in Tulse hill available from mid May (poss sooner). The room is unfurnished (well it has a bookshelf and a bedside chest of drawers but needs a bed , wardrobe etc as departee is taking hers with her) We have a big ginger tom who likes lots of fuss and are chilled about the fun things in life .. expect a bit of music now and again when I attempt ot DJ. House has a garden and we are very plant friendly. Sky TV, broadband, free landline calls. £500 pcm plus bills (currently £100 pcm). PM me if you are interested


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## hmmph (Mar 16, 2012)

a good friend of mine is looking for a 2 bed gaff in and around Brixton / Tulse Hill area. I reckon would be happy with any of the surrounding areas... Stockwell, Streatham, West Norwood, Camberwell. Is needed asap!


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2012)

Still looking around to move in somewhere before the end of April. 

Ideally want to move into a 1 bedroom flat if anyone is moving out of one. 
A large bedroom in a shared house for a couple would also be fine. 
Don't need any furniture but can work around that.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2012)

Should mention that our 3 bed place on Brixton Water Lane will be available end of April or middle of May. 

The landlady used an agency to do our viewing but she manages the property and has been fine. 
The contracts and referencing will also be done by the agency.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Should mention that our 3 bed place on Brixton Water Lane will be available end of April or middle of May.


So why are you moving if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> So why are you moving if you don't mind my asking?


 
Long post that ^ 

The place is great and the landlady is a star but we can't keep it going so sadly moving on.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 31, 2012)

That's a shame


----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2012)

Best place I have ever lived (after the family homes of course) and wanted to stay forever. Actually the landlady and I had been talking about me buying but the lovely bankers stopped that going ahead


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2012)

it's a shame Badgers... something similar happened with us a few years ago - we couldn't buy the rented flat we lived in, but something better came along in the end anyway and I hope it works out that way for you too.  And that you guys get somewhere else lovely to live soon.


----------



## lettuce (Apr 4, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Should mention that our 3 bed place on Brixton Water Lane will be available end of April or middle of May.
> 
> The landlady used an agency to do our viewing but she manages the property and has been fine.
> The contracts and referencing will also be done by the agency.


 
Badger - is your place still available for rent as would be interested in finding out more......


----------



## Badgers (Apr 7, 2012)

Place is available so PM if interested. Have sent you a PM already lettuce. It is through an estate agent so afraid deposit, referencing, fees and stuff sadly apply. Managed by the landlady and rent paid to her. She is pretty easy going. 

3 big bedrooms (1 en-suite and 1 with a mini conservatory) 
Kitchen a bit small 
Big enough back yard

Right by the Hootananny pub but not noise affected. Place is a bit ramshackle like a lot of conversion flats, plumbing a bit crap and a bit of damp on the basement level. Good sharers place.


----------



## Pat24 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi! looking for a a double room for a professional, single man in the areas of Brixton and Streatham. It's rather urgent!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Place is available so PM if interested. Have sent you a PM already lettuce. It is through an estate agent so afraid deposit, referencing, fees and stuff sadly apply. Managed by the landlady and rent paid to her. She is pretty easy going.
> 
> 3 big bedrooms (1 en-suite and 1 with a mini conservatory)
> Kitchen a bit small
> ...



Gone. The agents put the price up  and still had something like 40 people through the door in two hours and a lot of offers at asking price. Place was not even advertised, just the agents waiting list.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 26, 2012)

...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2012)

Sherlock51


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sherlock51


Over here!

*wolf whistles


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2012)

He is stuck in 2004


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 27, 2012)

Do it this way!



Sherlock51 said:


> Hi guys.


 
It's here, noshitsherlock.


----------



## Sherlock51 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. So yeah! Hello Brixton flatshare thread! Me and the wifey are on the hunt, a room in Brixton if possible. Please get in touch, we're both sound as pounds, and gagging to move from our current residence. Get in touch!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2012)

Sherlock51 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. So yeah! Hello Brixton flatshare thread! Me and the wifey are on the hunt, a room in Brixton if possible. Please get in touch, we're both sound as pounds, and gagging to move from our current residence. Get in touch!!!



I advise sleeping changing your avatar


----------



## Sherlock51 (Apr 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I advise sleeping changing your avatar


Evidently I'm not down with the kids - I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2012)

Sherlock51 said:
			
		

> Evidently I'm not down with the kids - I have no idea what you are talking about



Phil Mitchell???? 

Everyone's dream flatmate


----------



## Sherlock51 (Apr 27, 2012)

You convinced me, out with Phil in with a cheesy picture of me...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2012)

Elementary


----------



## Milly Moo (May 12, 2012)

Hello

I'm in a nice 4-bed 2-floor flat on the border of Brixton/Streatham.  There are two rooms available one from beginning of June, one from possibly earlier.  Both rooms are simply furnished and have lovely views over gardens.  Unfortunately not available for couples or smokers.  The flat gets a lot of light, is quiet, and has great transport connections to central London and elsewhere.  If you're interested, or know anyone who might be, the ad is here on MoveFlat.com - with pictures and more details

http://www.moveflat.com/c/393904.htm

Thank-you!

Milly Moo


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 16, 2012)

Medium sized room on Tulse/Brixton hill

the flat is vegetarian and available now.  £430 mth inc C.Tax. Lotsa info in the ad.


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2012)

Are vegans ok?


----------



## Mation (May 17, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Medium sized room on Tulse/Brixton hill
> 
> the flat is vegetarian and available now. £430 mth inc C.Tax. Lotsa info in the ad.


Ooh - I'm looking for somewhere pretty much like that


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 17, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Medium sized room on Tulse/Brixton hill
> 
> the flat is vegetarian and available now. £430 mth inc C.Tax. Lotsa info in the ad.


A veggie flat?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Are vegans ok?


  of course



sleaterkinney said:


> A veggie flat?


 Yes it doesn't eat it's residents


----------



## MAD-T-REX (May 21, 2012)

If anyone is moving out of a decent 3 or 4 bed in Brixton or Herne Hill (ideally between the two) in the next month or so, a heads-up would be very nice - getting a house around here is a nightmare unless you can pop round as soon as it is listed and make an immediate offer. I'm in Herne Hill already and two of my mates are looking to move into the area; we're considering a fourth randomer to keep the costs down.

We want to pay about £600pcm each and two bathrooms would be good if it's a 4 bed. We aren't particularly fussy beyond that. A move-in date after 21 June would be ideal.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 23, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> A veggie flat?


Yeah it's made from lard-free, animal fat-free gingerbread


----------



## brix_kitty (May 25, 2012)

Anyone know of any 1-bed flats going in Brixton, to move asap, I would be very interested. Cheers


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 25, 2012)

brix_kitty said:


> Anyone know of any 1-bed flats going in Brixton, to move asap, I would be very interested. Cheers


if you're looking for a 1 bed flat (rather than a houseshare/flatshare) and don't want to go the estate agent route, you're better off looking in local shop windows for adverts, e.g. Brixton Wholefoods etc.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 12, 2012)

Friend of mine from south Africa (female, mid/late 20s) is looking for a room to rent in Brixton/London for a month or two only, anytime from now onwards over the summer. Anyone fancy renting their spare room for a month or two?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 23, 2012)

Cousins girlfriend needs a place at £300 a month - anyone got a spare room for a few months while she sorts out getting moe money to pay a realitic london rent


----------



## asami (Jul 19, 2012)

I am a Japanese woman living in France but will soon be moving to London. Brixton is considered cool place and I would like to know if it is hard to find somewhere to live. I would like to share.


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 19, 2012)

asami said:


> I am a Japanese woman living in France but will soon be moving to London. Brixton is considered cool place and I would like to know if it is hard to find somewhere to live. I would like to share.


After the olympics it should be easier. Lots of flatsharing websites, spareroom.co.uk is one of the best, you can do lots of research before you come. If you stick to it you should find a flatshare in a few days' searching, but you have to be in London to do it because you must meet your new flatmates face to face. Couchsurf or arrange to stay on a friend's floor for your search. Then be systematic; book in three viewings every night, trudge round, judge a place first on the people, second on the location (walk to/from the tube), third the amenities. No point in an ensuite bathroom if your housemates are tossers and you don't feel safe walking back from the tube at night.

It will be cheaper than renting a flat, but it won't be cheap anywhere in London.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 19, 2012)

And beware of landlord scams asking for advance deposits...


----------



## asami (Jul 19, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> After the olympics it should be easier. Lots of flatsharing websites, spareroom.co.uk is one of the best, you can do lots of research before you come. If you stick to it you should find a flatshare in a few days' searching, but you have to be in London to do it because you must meet your new flatmates face to face. Couchsurf or arrange to stay on a friend's floor for your search. Then be systematic; book in three viewings every night, trudge round, judge a place first on the people, second on the location (walk to/from the tube), third the amenities. No point in an ensuite bathroom if your housemates are tossers and you don't feel safe walking back from the tube at night.
> 
> It will be cheaper than renting a flat, but it won't be cheap anywhere in London.


Thanking you for this good information. I will not be coming to London until my job in France finishes. I have three months more to work then I will see my family in Osaka for a few weeks. London is cheaper than Japan!


----------



## asami (Jul 19, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> And beware of landlord scams asking for advance deposits...


I do not understand what this means.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry, I wasn't being very clear - some sites like Gumtree have fraudulent advertisers offering too good to be true deals on property for rent. They then request a deposit prior to you signing any contract and then disappear, leaving you with no money and no flat.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 20, 2012)

asami said:


> I am a Japanese woman living in France but will soon be moving to London. Brixton is considered cool place and I would like to know if it is hard to find somewhere to live. I would like to share.


WWW.MOVEFLAT.COM is good for finding houses/flats to share in London


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there, Im looking for a room/ flatshare with one ideally from start of September (but pretty flexible about dates)

Also flexible about location - but darn sarf Brixton/ Tulse Hill/ etc perfect. I start a new job on August 23rd so would like to have this organised before then. Feel free to PM me, really appreciate people's help. Thanks.


----------



## PartyThyme (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi all, I have a room available in a 3 bed ground floor flat on Leander Road. It's not a huge room but has a double bed, wardrobe, drawers etc. All mod cons, 2 lovely flatmates boy and girl early 31 and 27. Recently done up and has a back decked area with table and chairs and bbq. Rent is 550 and bills are about 80 quid a month. PM me if interested! It will be available anytime from now, I just need to move out by October and have a place to stay as soon as I get someone to move in


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2012)

Friend from work looking for a house/flat share in Brixton. 

Double room 
Budget is £500 inc bills 

Top lass and good company. Drop me a pm if you have or know of a room and I will put you in touch.


----------



## tendril (Aug 9, 2012)

SW2 Brixton/Tulse Hill area: A very large, sunny, unfurnished double bedroom (well, has a bookcase, pc table and bedside cabinet, but will need bed and storage furniture) available to rent in a quiet relaxed tidy house with lovely garden. Sharing with two professionals (1M/1F) and large soppy cat. Would suit a single professional 35+. Sorry, no DHSS. Very close to Brockwell Park. Easy transport links. We are very much not party people (anymore) 

Available from 6th September 2012. £475 pcm plus bills of approximately £105 pcm to include council tax, utilities, broadband/wifi and Sky tv. 6 weeks deposit and references required.


----------



## RAAAHH (Aug 20, 2012)

Me and my friend Emma are looking for a 2 bedroom flat to rent or more people to rent a bigger house with in Brixton. If you are somebody who has a flat, is looking for a houseshare or knows anyone that might be interested get in touch. Our maximum budget is £550pcm each and we need to move on the 1st of September. 

We are sociable and looking for other friends or new friends to make a home with. We are not after a party house but somewhere chilled to come home too.Thanks ​


----------



## Sherlock51 (Aug 22, 2012)

tendril said:


> SW2 Brixton/Tulse Hill area: A very large, sunny, unfurnished double bedroom (well, has a bookcase, pc table and bedside cabinet, but will need bed and storage furniture) available to rent in a quiet relaxed tidy house with lovely garden. Sharing with two professionals (1M/1F) and large soppy cat. Would suit a single professional 35+. Sorry, no DHSS. Very close to Brockwell Park. Easy transport links. We are very much not party people (anymore)
> 
> Available from 6th September 2012. £475 pcm plus bills of approximately £105 pcm to include council tax, utilities, broadband/wifi and Sky tv. 6 weeks deposit and references required.


Hi there.
Is this still available? Totally interested if you're cool with couples x


----------



## tendril (Aug 22, 2012)

Sherlock51 said:


> Hi there.
> Is this still available? Totally interested if you're cool with couples x


Unfortunately we're looking for a single person. So sorry and best of luck. Btw, try www.spareroom.co.uk, plenty of rooms available on there.


----------



## Sherlock51 (Aug 22, 2012)

No probs dude. Cheers anyway  x


----------



## MillyMollyMandy (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello,
There are 2 (double) bedrooms available in the flat I live in on the Brixton/Streatham Hill border.  I've put an ad on MoveFlat here - with pictures (although we've redecorated a bit since the photos were taken so it's nicer now)
http://www.moveflat.com/c/402598.htm
If you might be interested, or know anyone who might be, please do get in touch  
Thanks!
Milly


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2012)

The link is dead


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 30, 2012)

MillyMollyMandy said:


> Hello,
> There are 2 (double) bedrooms available in the flat I live in on the Brixton/Streatham Hill border.  I've put an ad on MoveFlat here - with pictures (although we've redecorated a bit since the photos were taken so it's nicer now)
> http://www.moveflat.com/c/402598.htm
> If you might be interested, or know anyone who might be, please do get in touch
> ...


You live upstairs from a friend of mine...


----------



## MillyMollyMandy (Sep 5, 2012)

Badgers - thanks for letting me know.  The link seems to be working for me but just in case not the ad is also on gumtree (fewer pics though):
http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-hous...harming-flat-streatham-hill-brixton/109838125
Chilavert - ah that's nice to hear.  It's a friendly little building, hidden away...  I will be sad when gentrification happens and I have to move out one day.


----------



## DarkFairy7 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thirty-something- year old female, language, politics and current affairs geek, keen cyclist- without the lycra- and lover of good food and wine is looking for a room in a pleasant household in Brixton or surrounding area (SW2, SW9, SE24). Preferably with outdoor space and a place where I can store my bike.
I am sociable, open-minded and independent. If you have or know of anything suitable- my budget is £600 p/m including bills- I would love to hear from you. Find my ad on Gumtree.
http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-hous...d-current-affairs-geek-needs-a-home/111117204


----------



## Helen CF (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone know of a cheap house to rent - landlord has announced he is moving back in next month 

Looking for a 4 bed house in South London for £2000 max. We have lived in Brixton, Tulse, Herne and Denmark Hill/Camberwell but might have to move further afield if we can't find somewhere cheap.... Ideally private landlord. Any leads/good places to look? There are four of us plus a cat and millions of bikes, and we might be looking for another girl to balance out the house. We are great at fixing stuff and doing gardens so no trouble at all.


----------



## zenie (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking for a room....


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2012)

Looking for a 1/2 bedroom flat.


----------



## tendril (Oct 22, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Looking for a 1/2 bedroom flat.


a half bedroom flat


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2012)

tendril said:
			
		

> a half bedroom flat



There goes the neighbourhood


----------



## TopCat (Oct 22, 2012)

My syntax has been less clear after 9 months "abroad"..


----------



## Davidoff (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi, my flatmate is moving out, leaving a lovely reasonably sized room going in a two story flat on Brixton Hill. Ten minute walk from Brixton tube. The house was unfurnished but I've furnished it myself. The room has everything but a bed, which my housemate would happily sell. Rent is £450 a month which doesn't include bills, which come to £125 each a month. There's a bills account we pay direct debits into each month.

You'd be sharing with one guy. I'm 28 and run a small production company in Brixton. I've lived in Brixton for 5 years. I'm tidy and friendly. I like reading, cooking, socialising, going out to see music and watching films.

It would be good to find a housemate who is a similar age and has any common interests. The flat is on a quiet street only a little up the hill on Hayter Road.

The full advert with pics is on spareroom - http://www.spareroom.co.uk/flatshare/flatshare_detail.pl?flatshare_id=2349544

DM me on here or contact me by spareroom if you're interested. I'd prefer to do viewings are on monday of next week. Cheers,

Dave


----------



## anusw9 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi everyone. Trying to help my friend find a tenant/s for her flat on Brixton Hill. It's a stunning, spacious, 2 bedroom, fully furnished, brand new build flat with superb views of Brixton Hill.
Private landlord. Available from 25th Nov 2012. Minimum term - 6 months.
Two good sized double bedrooms with built-in wardrobes, one with ensuite. Large, bright, open plan living room/kitchen/dining. Good sized bathroom with bath/shower. Small annex off living area which could sleep guest/s.
Excellent transport links. 10 minute walk to Brixton Tube Station. 15 minute walk to Herne Hill station (direct city line). Bus stop a minute away serving Central London, East London and Croydon.
Local Sainsburys on ground floor. 24/7 corner shop nearby. Brockwell Park is only a 5min walk away..
Rent is £1600 pcm for the property, not including utilies. Utilities are £210 pcm (gas, electric, water, council tax - phone/internet not included)
Full advert with photos are available on spareroom http://www.spareroom.co.uk/flatshare/flatshare_detail.pl?flatshare_id=2500026
and easyroommate http://uk.easyroommate.com/content/common/listingdetail.aspx?code=H121030131557740

Please message me directly on here or contact Julia through spareroom or easyroommate. Thanks...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2012)

£1600pcm? Bit rich...


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2012)

The 'No DSS' is a rather redundant person specification at that price.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 2, 2012)

Jesus!  £1600 pcm (minus bills) and a £2400 deposit.  That's absolutely outrageous   And as Quimmy says, the no DSS becomes pretty fucking obvious at that price


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow. That's obscene if not surprising. Interesting and apt choice of user name.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

anusw9 said:


> Hi everyone. Trying to help my friend find a tenant/s for her flat on Brixton Hill. It's a stunning, spacious, 2 bedroom, fully furnished, brand new build flat with superb views of Brixton Hill.
> Private landlord. Available from 25th Nov 2012. Minimum term - 6 months.
> Two good sized double bedrooms with built-in wardrobes, one with ensuite. Large, bright, open plan living room/kitchen/dining. Good sized bathroom with bath/shower. Small annex off living area which could sleep guest/s.
> Excellent transport links. 10 minute walk to Brixton Tube Station. 15 minute walk to Herne Hill station (direct city line). Bus stop a minute away serving Central London, East London and Croydon.
> ...


£1600 each? nah!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 2, 2012)

No, for the property.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2012)

ah!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2012)

anusw9 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. Trying to help my friend find a tenant/s for her flat on Brixton Hill. It's a stunning, spacious, 2 bedroom, fully furnished, brand new build flat with superb views of Brixton Hill.
> Private landlord. Available from 25th Nov 2012. Minimum term - 6 months.
> Two good sized double bedrooms with built-in wardrobes, one with ensuite. Large, bright, open plan living room/kitchen/dining. Good sized bathroom with bath/shower. Small annex off living area which could sleep guest/s.
> Excellent transport links. 10 minute walk to Brixton Tube Station. 15 minute walk to Herne Hill station (direct city line). Bus stop a minute away serving Central London, East London and Croydon.
> ...



Can you give any context to 'stunning' please? 

Stunning
1.  Causing or capable of causing emotional shock or loss of consciousness.
2.  Of a strikingly attractive appearance.

If someone came to see this expensive flat would they be shocked? Is it possible they may lose consciousness?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm afraid to say that £369/wk doesn't seem out of proportion for a good spec flat in the current market. Looks pretty large, in great condition, very light, views, ensuite, close to tube (although on a busy road - looks like it is the top floor one above Sainsburys). Really good two beds are going for over £400/wk because there is not much good stuff available. You can still pick one up for around £300/wk but you need to be either really lucky or put up with something not very well maintained and small.

Definitely a dreadful choice of username though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 5, 2012)

No garden, and look at the tiny size of the second bedroom!

This sort of place was going for about £1400 at the start of the year - now it's £1600. That's what's happening around here.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 5, 2012)

I really hope our landlord doesnt decide to give us notice anytime soon. We wouldn't be able to afford to stay in Brixton at those prices


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I really hope our landlord doesnt decide to give us notice anytime soon. We wouldn't be able to afford to stay in Brixton at those prices


^ this


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I really hope our landlord doesnt decide to give us notice anytime soon. We wouldn't be able to afford to stay in Brixton at those prices


 
Our old place on Brixton Water Lane went up 28% when we moved out this spring


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 5, 2012)

You should be alright where you are **** hardly ever puts the rent up. Only once in the time I lived there. I don't reckon they'll sell anytime soon either


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> You should be alright where you are **** hardly ever puts the rent up. Only once in the time I lived there. I don't reckon they'll sell anytime soon either


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 16, 2012)

There was a beautiful 2 bed flat in Rushcroft Road going recently. I reckon it's a little bigger than the one above and it's in a much better location if you ask me. It has a better kitchen but only one bathroom. And I don't suppose it has much of a view. They were asking 1500 a month.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> There was a beautiful 2 bed flat in Rushcroft Road going recently. I reckon it's a little bigger than the one above and it's in a much better location if you ask me. It has a better kitchen but only one bathroom. And I don't suppose it has much of a view. They were asking 1500 a month.



Thats cheap for rushcroft these days. I know of one that was going for 2200 per month. It was a 2 bed but let as a three bed with no lounge :/


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuck, that's robbery. Who'd pay over 700 a month for a place with no lounge?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 16, 2012)

Nu brickers >_<


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow, London is expensive!


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 21, 2012)

That's mental. What a rooms going for in shared houses?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Fuck, that's robbery. Who'd pay over 700 a month for a place with no lounge?


I would, for a studio. You'd be lucky to get one for that though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I would, for a studio. You'd be lucky to get one for that though.



This is for a flat share though. Its silly money for a room :/


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah I know, that's why I said 'studio'. And when I said 'pay',
I meant the state, not me. 
They wouldn't pay that much for a houseshare - all you get is £85 a week. Does anyone know of any flatshares that cost £340 a month HB? No? Thought so.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 21, 2012)

There are still cheap places around but ime they get passed on word of mouth


----------



## SophiaP (Dec 5, 2012)

Room to rent in Brixton Poets corner. Available late Dec/early Jan. In beautiful house in Poets Corner. One of four bedrooms with garden in large house. See ad on gumtree:
http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-hous...-decearly-janfor-couples-or-single/1004273553
If you are interested please email me on sophiaplessas@gmail.com


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking for a room or studio flat in Brixton or nearby urgently, preferably to move in this side of Christmas.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 6, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Looking for a room or studio flat in Brixton or nearby urgently, preferably to move in this side of Christmas.


There was one in the window of Brixton Wholefoods a day or two ago. I'll have a look tomorrow to see if it's still there, if you want...


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers mate I'm just round the corner from there now, I'll go have a look.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Dec 9, 2012)

i lived in a room in brixton for about 280 a month in about 2004. what's the price now?

did someone on here also say their brixton flat has gone up *180k* in 8 years?

mental.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 10, 2012)

MillwallShoes said:


> i lived in a room in brixton for about 280 a month in about 2004. what's the price now?
> 
> did someone on here also say their brixton flat has gone up *180k* in 8 years?
> 
> mental.


I paid about £180/£200 in 1997.  £500 or £600 in a shared house seems normal now. Some two beds are £1500+ a month now...


----------



## tbtommyb (Dec 12, 2012)

Does anyone know of any reasonable priced rooms going in the New Year in the Brixton/Brixton-ish area? Not sure I really want to stay where I am so looking for somewhere new.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Dec 13, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I paid about £180/£200 in 1997. £500 or £600 in a shared house seems normal now. Some two beds are £1500+ a month now...


cheers


----------



## MariaLeFrink (Dec 27, 2012)

I am currently living in Brixton Hill, right in the residential area right next to the prison. I love it. I love my flat! I love my big double room, this will be my third Christmas now.
My problem is that the relationship I have with my flatmate has quickly deterioarated for some time now. I am on the lookout for somewhere in the same area, would love a flatshare.
The last 3 years I have spent trying to placate my sociopathic flatmate so I am really looking to move out, but not out of the area. I am originally born and bred from Camberwell, but I actually really love Brixton so I want to stay and possibly make some new friends that don't make me grind my teeth in frustration!


----------



## gabi (Jan 5, 2013)

Posting on behalf of a friend on her way over from germany soon...

PM if any of you lot know of anything going 

Hello!
I am a 25-year old student of conservation from Dresden, Germany, and will spend six months in London to do an internship (I should arrive beginning of february).
Therefore I am currently looking for a room, preferably in a flat with nice, sympathic flatmates. As I will be working 9-5 I guess I will be very busy especially in the beginning. Nevertheless, it would be great if could find a flat where people once in a while do spend some time together, cooking, having a glass of wine, etc.
Also, it should be possible to reach South Kensington underground station (SW7) in about one hour and I can spend max. 100 pound pw.
If you have an idea how I could find such a place or where to stay in the beginning, please let me know.


----------



## scifisam (Jan 17, 2013)

My GF's moving out of her place and into mine, and I've agreed to help the landlady find a new tenant. Here's the ad on Spare Room. It's in West Dulwich and is a really nice, big room. No shared sitting room, however, and she'd much prefer a Monday-Friday let. £550pcm inc. all bills and a cleaner (not real urbans!)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 18, 2013)

scifisam said:


> My GF's moving out of her place and into mine, and I've agreed to help the landlady find a new tenant. Here's the ad on Spare Room. It's in West Dulwich and is a really nice, big room. No shared sitting room, however, and she'd much prefer a Monday-Friday let. £550pcm inc. all bills and a cleaner (not real urbans!)


scifisam hey that relationship is going well then


----------



## scifisam (Jan 18, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> scifisam hey that relationship is going well then



Yup.   And living together will save so much money.


----------



## zenie (Feb 5, 2013)

Still looking


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi everyone
A very good friend of mine has room available in a lovely flat in Brixton - 2 bed flat, great location and nice double room (she's not looking for a couple though!). Available end of March - here's the ad. 

http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-houses/double-bedroom-to-let/1009783116#gallery-item-full-6


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 17, 2013)

urgh, browsing for flats is depressing. Still, whenever someone says 'we live near the vibrant Brixton market' I can take the warning.


----------



## zenie (Feb 17, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> urgh, browsing for flats is depressing. Still, whenever someone says 'we live near the vibrant Brixton market' I can take the warning.



Ikwym 

Just found this gem....2 nights babysitting a week! 

http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-hous...oom-for-female/1009917425#gallery-item-full-4


----------



## ash (Feb 17, 2013)

zenie said:


> Ikwym
> 
> Just found this gem....2 nights babysitting a week!
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-hous...oom-for-female/1009917425#gallery-item-full-4


Cheeky aren't they


----------



## zenie (Feb 17, 2013)

ash said:


> Cheeky aren't they



Yeh, how much is 8 nights a month babysitting worth?!!


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 17, 2013)

zenie said:


> Ikwym
> 
> Just found this gem....2 nights babysitting a week!
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/flats-hous...oom-for-female/1009917425#gallery-item-full-4


 
Is Gumtree ever good for finding a place? I always think it's just got so much crap to wade through.


----------



## zenie (Feb 17, 2013)

tbtommyb said:


> Is Gumtree ever good for finding a place? I always think it's just got so much crap to wade through.



Dunno, I've only ever lived with mates or on my own!  where are you looking?


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 17, 2013)

zenie said:


> Dunno, I've only ever lived with mates or on my own!  where are you looking?


Kind of Brixton to Peckham end of things, I've been in the area for a little while and want to stay now. I have a pretty decent place already, but it is expensive and dull so I'm thinking of pastures new.


----------



## zenie (Feb 17, 2013)

S





tbtommyb said:


> Kind of Brixton to Peckham end of things, I've been in the area for a little while and want to stay now. I have a pretty decent place already, but it is expensive and dull so I'm thinking of pastures new.


i meant what websites sorry  I am looking Brixton to Waterloo...


----------



## tbtommyb (Feb 17, 2013)

zenie said:


> S
> i meant what websites sorry  I am looking Brixton to Waterloo...


haha sorry! Spareroom and moveflat at the minute. I've had good experiences with Spareroom but you do kind of need to pay. Though I did see your babysitting one on spareroom as well!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2013)

.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 6, 2013)

My friend's son is looking for a cheapish room in the Brixton area. He's an affable 22 year old musician.  Any offers considered.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 6, 2013)

Maggot said:


> My friend's son is looking for a cheapish room in the Brixton area. He's an affable 22 year old musician. Any offers considered.


You don't look old enough...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2013)

A mate of mine is looking for a room. Budget around 500/600 quid pcm. If anyone knows of any rooms going drop me a pm


----------



## EmmaD (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, there's a room available in my 2 bedroom flat on brixton hill : £500pm + bills. 

If you're interested then there are more details here: http://www.moveflat.co.uk/c/416123.htm


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 25, 2013)

i guess that's alright if you don't have any belongings.

where do the grown-ups live?  not brixton


----------



## Linzi Louise (Mar 29, 2013)

J W Lettings are a good company for rooms and flats. mostly in Brixton Acre Lane and Coldharbour Lane
0208 678 1207


----------



## zenie (Apr 26, 2013)

On the hunt again.  have to move Tuesday as building is 'unsafe' looking for anything really, short term is fine as well.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 26, 2013)

saw a sign in the dry cleaners on brixton road opposite Jamm advertising a furnished room to rent in their window


----------



## zenie (Apr 26, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> saw a sign in the dry cleaners on brixton road opposite Jamm advertising a furnished room to rent in their window



Thanks will take a look later on.


----------



## thriller (May 5, 2013)

zenie said:


> On the hunt again.  have to move Tuesday as building is 'unsafe' looking for anything really, short term is fine as well.


 
why aren't staying with friends or relative


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 5, 2013)

Need somewhere from 10 August onwards if anyone has a room going spare.


----------



## EmmaSharez (Jun 11, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Need somewhere from 10 August onwards if anyone has a room going spare.


 
I might do from September 8th if that helps?


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 11, 2013)

EmmaSharez said:


> I might do from September 8th if that helps?


 
The owner is selling the flat from 11th August and wants me out. Since I told her to go get a proper job rather than buying and selling property and stocks, I doubt she'll extend it. So, sorry, I need somewhere before September.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 9, 2013)

twistedAM - you still looking? Have sent you a PM...


----------



## Mrak (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking for a flat for me and my partner (academic + City of London employee) + cat. 1 or 2 beds. Not necessarily only in Brixton - happy to go further S/SE (i.e. Streatham/Norwood) for cheaper rent/bigger flat. Anyone heard of anything?


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 8, 2013)

Are you moving already?


----------



## Mrak (Aug 8, 2013)

Stalker!

(In a month. 6 month lease up).


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2013)

There is a small double (or large single?) room available in a house share. Just off Loughborough Road near Myatts Fields Park and the Minet Library. 

Furnished and currently unoccupied. 

£420 security deposit 
£475pcm including all bills

House has Wi-Fi 
Big (if scruffy) garden
Free on street parking 

PM if interested


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2013)

Room is gone ^


----------



## idumea (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll be on the look-out for a flat in Brixton/environs come December. Budget around 500pm


----------



## tjs (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking for a flat/room in a house share around Brixton/Stockwell kind of area.

Having lived in Tulse Hill before, I'd prefer to stay more towards Brixton going into Stockwell, or central to the areas themselves

Professional, working full time, 24, rented around London since 2008. Looking to move either at the beginning of November or the end.

Budget up to £650pcm (with bills).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2013)

Professional?


----------



## tjs (Oct 30, 2013)

Working full time would have been sufficient. Carried away!


----------



## idumea (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking for somewhere around Brixton Hill, Streatham, Tooting - budget around £500 - £550. From January. (Still looking...)


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

A friend of mine is looking for a single room somewhere around Brixton. Any suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 20, 2014)

editor said:


> A friend of mine is looking for a single room somewhere around Brixton. Any suggestions welcomed!




http://www.moveflat.co.uk is good for finding rooms in houseshares


----------



## tbtommyb (Jan 27, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> http://www.moveflat.co.uk is good for finding rooms in houseshares


I find they tend to be more expensive than others. Spare Room is good.

Oh and I'm looking now if anyone is looking for a flatmate. Various Urbanites can attest to me being ok.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 2, 2014)

editor idumea This was in the window of Brixton Wholefoods yesterday:

"Room to rent
own bathroom
deposit required
£475 inc
sharing with artist
07523 226685"


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 21, 2014)

gone


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 24, 2014)

tbtommyb said:


> Various Urbanites can attest to me being ok.


the gold standard of references


----------



## ffsear (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi,

My friend needs a short term lodger.   £400 a month.   He is selling the place but needs someone in the spare room in the short term around 3 months.   House is on Dumbarton Road SW2..

You can see it here...

http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/32041616?search_identifier=61e95ddc59776a61cda829f007a0a652  ( the room on offer is not in the photos)

No deposit required

PM if keen


----------



## Rohan (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey.

I'm leaving my house near the Academy in a few weeks time.
Does anyone know of any rooms going within a ten minute walk of Brixton station?
(One or two rooms potentially as my house mate is looking too and it would be cool if we could both move together).

Alternatively I'm looking to 'buddy up' to rent a whole house.
PM me if any suitable leads.

Gentrification is a double edged sword. Been priced out of my lovely house as the landlord is selling it. BUT wow there are some good places to eat around town...

Cheers

R


----------



## RAAAHH (Jun 20, 2014)

We have a massive double room available in a spacious flat with garden, 4 minutes walk from Tulse Hill station, living with me and another lovely lady. £651 a month including all bills, council tax, cleaner and WiFi. Available on the 17th of July. http://www.spareroom.co.uk/flatshare/flatshare_detail.pl?flatshare_id=3432492


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll take it!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh, ladies only


----------



## RAAAHH (Jun 21, 2014)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Oh, ladies only


Nope we don't have a preference on gender.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jun 21, 2014)

.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello Urbs

Me and Mr Sparkybird and looking for a Monday to Friday lodger for our house in Brixton (just off Brixton Hill). The room is a double with sole use of bathroom and to share with just us two and a friendly fluffy cat. Ideally looking for a non meat eater as I don't eat meat. Rent is £500 all in.

PM me if you know anyone who's interested and I can send more details

Many thanks

SB

Oh, I should add that we are each either side of 50, so not looking for a party animal!


----------



## artyfarty (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm looking for someone to rent my narrowboat. You will need to be practical. It's 45 ft long, not very wide!! and the ceiling is only 6ft 1.
There is no washing machine, no TV and you will have to move every couple of weeks.
You will need to be practical. The electrics are 12 volt solar powered meaning you cant plug a hairdryer, iron, micowave or a computer in. You will have to change gas bottles in the rain, bash in mooring spikes with a lump hammer, build the stove when you get home on a freezing wet January evening.  It's a bit like camping in a shed on the water. But it is a lovely way to live.
It has a small double bed, a very small bathroom, galley kitchen with oven etc. a woodstove that gets very warm in the winter.
It's moored in Hackney at the moment, your options for mooring are mainly around East London/River Lea.
It sounds lovely and bohemian and all that but in reality it's hard but rewarding. It might suit a couple with a good relationship (nowhere to hide after a row) or a single person. Did I mention you will need to be practical. Pets are fine. I'm more interested in finding the right person than making money, I just need to cover my costs which are £500 a month (loan, licence and insurance.)
PM me if interested.


----------



## MayaE (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi there,

I am flat hunting in the 1 mile radius centred around Brixton Water Lane.

Looking for a studio or a 1-bed flat let. Any term (i.e. short or long).

Would appreciate any help in connecting with a nice landlord.

Thank you!
M.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 18, 2014)

looking for a room in Brixton, Tulse hill, Herne Hill, West Norwood or Stockwell from September 25th.

Would rather not pay more than £500 pcm, but this can vary on the circumstances. im 28 year old male, very laid back, sociable and easy going.

If anyone knows anything going, do please let me know.

thanks!


----------



## playghirl (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for a gap fill in November...a rounds 1st November for 7-10 days. Have two weans.


----------



## gabi (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone know of a one bed place going in brixton or herne hill? Trying to avoid agencies.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 6, 2015)

Good friend of mine, is looking for a room in London from April - August. She is a clean, mature woman who lives in Amsterdam - maybe a possible flat swap. 
PM for more details


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2015)

interesting this thread has gone dead since Mar. market forces at work?


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 25, 2015)

A friend of mine is looking to let a room in her flat in Brixton (just off Brixton Hill) from mid September. It's a nice sized room and a nice well kept flat.  £700 pcm plus bills. You'd just be sharing with her. She's my friend, so of course, she's lovely!
Here's the link
http://spareroom.co.uk/3580771

SB


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 29, 2015)

That's a lot of money for a room esp as plus bills.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes I thought that, but checked and its the going rate!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 30, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> Yes I thought that, but checked and its the going rate!



It might be the going rate but it's still a lot of money. It's not the most expensive room in Brixton by any means but I dont know how people with ordinary jobs manage to afford rent at those prices. I wouldn't be able to afford it. The last flatshare I lived in brixton (moved out a year ago) was under a grand between us for a two bed place. I've moved up the hill now as have all my friends who used to live in central Brixton. Some have moved even further away.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 30, 2015)

100% agree with you! I count myself very lucky that I am not a young person trying to rent anymore. Chatting to her old flat mate, it seems it is quite normal now for people to spend at least 50% of salary on rent. 
And its not just Brixton. Another friend with 2 small kids is back to renting just outside London's and same proportions apply....


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 30, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> 100% agree with you! I count myself very lucky that I am not a young person trying to rent anymore. Chatting to her old flat mate, it seems it is quite normal now for people to spend at least 50% of salary on rent.
> And its not just Brixton. Another friend with 2 small kids is back to renting just outside London's and same proportions apply....



 We're very lucky where we are. Not looking forward to next year when the landlord puts the rent up.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 2, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Not looking forward to next year when the landlord puts the rent up.



No excuse for this at a time of huge capital gains, ultra-low borrowing costs and zero inflation.

Private rents should have been cut in 2009 when the base rate tumbled to 0.5 per cent and been frozen thereafter.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 2, 2015)

leanderman said:


> No excuse for this at a time of huge capital gains, ultra-low borrowing costs and zero inflation.
> 
> Private rents should have been cut in 2009 when the base rate tumbled to 0.5 per cent and been frozen thereafter.



That would've been nice. I had a massive room in Brixton inc all bills for under 500 then. It was big enough for a sofa, a double bed and many shelves and cupboards. It also had a fireplace, a sink, a big bay window and a smaller one. Probably the nicest and biggest room I've ever lived in. The rest of the house had a lot of character and was rough around the edges in just the right way... I could only afford it because my boyfriend was sharing the room with me and my cat. Can you even get a box room in Brixton for that money these days


----------



## Angellic (Sep 23, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> Yes I thought that, but checked and its the going rate!



As John Waters said of gay marriage, 'Just because you can doesn't mean you have to'.


----------



## Nick Williams (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi there,

My name is Nick Williams and my friend Ashleigh and I are looking for either a whole flat or share house around brixton in the next month. Please contact us if you have something suitable for us we are in our mid 20s, both full time working professionals and can provide references. Look forward to hearing from you 

Thanks.
Nick


----------



## salem (Feb 19, 2016)

30 year old easy going bloke looking for a room to rent. Fairly open about where in London. I've got a very friendly little dog, he doesn't bark or yap, is treated for fleas and doesn't shed hair. Looking to pay up to £600 a month or so, obviously would prefer to pay less.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 21, 2016)

Anyone know of any rooms going for a friendly and house trained vegetarian couple?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 3, 2016)

I'm letting out a room for 6mths for 1 person, £500 a month all inclusive.

Medium sized room - Brixton Hill

Was going to put it on moveflat but it seems too pricey now.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 3, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm letting out a room for 6mths for 1 person, £500 a month all inclusive.
> 
> Medium sized room - Brixton Hill
> 
> Was going to put it on moveflat but it seems too pricey now.


I know someone who might be intested - I've emailed them and will pm if I hear back.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 7, 2016)

how about this comedy post from a prospective room mate 



> Hey!
> 
> I'm a musician/producer looking for a room in a cool Brixton/Camden house/flat inhabited by a decent bunch of folk that'll happily abide me playing ridiculously loud rock music until 4am every week night and throwing wild parties regularly which culminate invariably with the place being trashed. I hate tidying so it’s highly unlikely I will help you with cleaning up afterwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angellic (May 8, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> how about this comedy post from a prospective room mate



Fuckwit.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 12, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm letting out a room for 6mths for 1 person, £500 a month all inclusive.
> 
> Medium sized room - Brixton Hill
> 
> Was going to put it on moveflat but it seems too pricey now.



This has been taken now.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 6, 2016)

So I'm possibly looking for a room to rent in that London from mid-July onwards. If anyone hears of anything do let me know!


----------



## Scutta (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello!

I have a spare room at mine going for at least 3 months. Maybe longer. There could be the opportunity to take the tenancy on at the end of the 3 months.

Small unfurnished (bar shelves) double for 800pcm all bills included – which also covers Sky sports/movies and Internet.

You'd be sharing with me (male, 29) and my cat in a lovely two-bed garden flat. 

Available from 1st July

5 mins from shops/station in tulse hill, 10 mins from Brixton on the bus.

Let me know if you're interested! Cheers 

Pics available.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 13, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a spare room at mine going for at least 3 months. Maybe longer. There could be the opportunity to take the tenancy on at the end of the 3 months.
> 
> ...


Actually 2 months possibly more


----------



## Scutta (Jun 19, 2016)

Garden Flat Tulse Hill


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 19, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Garden Flat Tulse Hill



Might be worth posting on the tulse hill chatter thread too


----------



## Angellic (Jun 19, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Garden Flat Tulse Hill



Is that an average price for a double room in TH?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 19, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Is that an average price for a double room in TH?



Had a look on spare room. There's rooms in tulse hill going for up to £950! It's worth noting that the price of this room includes all the bills including Sky Sports and Sky Movies and it's actually Scutta isn't profiting out of this. It's actually half the rent and bills for the place. I know this because I used to live there.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 19, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Is that an average price for a double room in TH?


unfortunately. 
but it is a well nice place.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 20, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Had a look on spare room. There's rooms in tulse hill going for up to £950! It's worth noting that the price of this room includes all the bills including Sky Sports and Sky Movies and it's actually Scutta isn't profiting out of this. It's actually half the rent and bills for the place. I know this because I used to live there.



Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a spare double room in a maisonette flat in Gresham Road.  Two others living there, one 20 something woman who works locally in catering, and one 51 year old man (mechanic) who's been there for years.   No communal lounge, just kitchen, bathroom and seperate wc.  Looking at 6 months, with possibility of longer if my niece doesn't return to London.  £420 pcm plus roughly £20-30 per month towards gas.  Wi-fi and leccy included in rent.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 6, 2016)

Available from end of August/start September.


----------



## kati (Oct 29, 2016)

Hiya - I'm looking for a Mon-Fri lodger/flatmate to take up a single room in my house in Oval (just off Brixton Road) - £105pw + bills. Can be flexible around move-in date. 

More info here: http://www.spareroom.co.uk/6325753


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 6, 2017)

My lovely 21 year old friend is looking for a room, preferably around Brixton, sometime in the next couple of months.  He  needs it to be £450 or under inclusive and accept DSS.


----------



## Schlingers (Jan 4, 2018)

desperately need to move, me my partner and my dog are living with my parents and its really really not working, anywhere/anything pretty much anywhere in London- please give me a shout! Not in a great situation financially but 500-600 a month for a room we can fork out. 
thanks!
(will post in London group as well)


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 1, 2018)

Big double / studio room available where I live, own bathroom & kitchen facilities but not en-suite:
Brixton | Spacious Bright Double Room

It's listed as 'No Housing Benefit' on SpareRoom as sadly I think the price combined with the fact that it's technically a room & not a self-contained flat would almost certainly make that unworkable.
But having been a HB claimant in the past, I know that it can cover all kinds of situations, so it's absolutely not a blanket ban if it can be worked around...

It's lovely & spacious, can be furnished or unfurnished, & looks out on to the garden.
Very quiet & friendly estate (St Matthews).
Pets considered - there's a catflap to the garden door, and close to Rush Common & Brockwell Park.
I've lived & worked in Brixton / Herne Hill for 20 years and am a nice dependable person to live with.


----------



## handy1 (Mar 19, 2018)

There is a very good chance that I will be working in Battersea very soon and would need somewhere to stay. I would prefer Brixton or as near as possible. So I am looking for a room that doesn’t require a ridiculous deposit and my top limit is £800.00 pm all in. Cheers. Haydn. ETA I’m male, 53, veggie pretty quiet


----------



## zoe (May 15, 2018)

Hi. I have a room in v. central Brixton, ex-council flat, 2 mins from tube, quiet, light and airy, spacious with great views. Sharing with me (I'm a part-time speech therapist and student). I do need some quiet to study, looking for approx. 500 a month (negotiable).


----------



## Rosalind1 (May 16, 2018)

zoe said:


> Hi. I have a room in v. central Brixton, ex-council flat, 2 mins from tube, quiet, light and airy, spacious with great views. Sharing with me (I'm a part-time speech therapist and student). I do need some quiet to study, looking for approx. 500 a month (negotiable).


Hi Zoe!
I’m interested in your room, am a longtime Brixton resident, working, friendly, loves cats etc...would I be able to come round and see it and you could inspect me?


----------



## handy1 (May 16, 2018)

zoe said:


> Hi. I have a room in v. central Brixton, ex-council flat, 2 mins from tube, quiet, light and airy, spacious with great views. Sharing with me (I'm a part-time speech therapist and student). I do need some quiet to study, looking for approx. 500 a month (negotiable).


Sorry, I meant to erase this post as I am sorted now. Good luck


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 31, 2018)

Good friend of mine is looking for a room around South London, around £600 per month, anyone know of anything?


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 29, 2018)

Hello peoples  

I'm after a 2 bed flat for rent within a 1 mile radius of Dulwich Hamlets Junior School?

I can provide references etc  

Thank you so much!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 1, 2019)

23 year renter and born and bred Brixton person (and 40 years on Lambeth housing list) is being evicted by landlord, alongside her two grown up kids. She is good, kind and caring, and her two children are lovely young people.

She needs a place quick for them. Cheap, and local.

If any of you know of anything then please please let me know.

This person is a quite amazing and wonderful and saved my life more than once, so I would love to see her and her two kids with a roof over their heads and some stability.


----------



## Petcha (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi, I just joined as I'm looking for a room. Not sure if this is the right thread. I'm looking for a double anywhere in south London really (just for one person though) and hopefully slightly flexible on the deposit (that's the sticking point!). I have some but not the huge amount I see advertised on the gumtree etc. I'm currently paying 160 a week so would like to stay around that.

I've been unexpectedly given notice by my landlady/head tenant as she has a friend coming to live with her which has left me in a bit of a pickle. Fully housetrained etc. I'm freelance but I always keep up with the rent. Got references.

Thank you for any leads...


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 28, 2020)

Not sure if this is the right place but looks like the effects of Coronavirus on AirBnB shortlets is dropping rental prices. Had a quick look on open rent and it does seem a bit cheaper here too









						London renters could see rents drop as ex-Airbnbs flood market
					

Londoners are scoring rent reductions as Airbnb land lords convert properties from short- to long-term lets, boosting the supply of available rental homes.




					www.homesandproperty.co.uk


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 1, 2020)

Double room in a friendly, professional house share - this is my friends ad, the pics don't do the garden justice since it's had a lot of tlc during lockdown. Not a party house but a nice place and good housemates. 








						Furnished double room in flat,Brixton Hill 590pm
					

Brixton :  £590 pcm (inc bills). We have a light and spacious double room available in our lovely flat which has served us well during...




					m.spareroom.co.uk


----------



## RobF1976 (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi, we have a room in our friendly three person Brixton Flat going for £600 all in, big lounge, roof terrace, all mod cons. Details on the link if you want to contact me there, or here Brixton room in flat with terrace - available now


----------



## Mld (Nov 6, 2020)

£600 all in! Seems cheap!


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 9, 2021)

Anyone know of places to rent short term? or want some temp lodgers or house sitters?  near SE24 preferably.

Some one I know (couple with 2 dogs - all very clean and well behaved) have to move out of their flat  for 4 weeks while messy essential work is done following subsidence (ceilings need to be removed and full redecoration by ins company)

Can supply excellent references and money up front.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 28, 2022)

Guy I know needs a flatmate....details below....



...send me a message if you are interested.


----------



## Aquamarine (Oct 31, 2022)

Hello, would anyone in S. London appreciate a short-term lodger for 2-3 months? It is myself - prof male, 53, NS , veggie, quiet and considerate,. I can pay £150 pw, deposit and references. I need to move ASAP. Please message me if interested. Thanks you , Des


----------

